# God of War IV is incoming



## Kishido (Jan 3, 2012)

More or less stated



So what do you think?


----------



## KidTony (Jan 3, 2012)

meh.

i'm tired of the GOW franchise, fun times, but they've done everything they possible can already. Not interested in some random character taking over. 

I WOULD be very much interested if they started a whole new franchise with the same name, set in a different time period like say, ancient egypt or based on the nordic legend.


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm completely surprised.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 3, 2012)

KidTony said:


> I WOULD be very much interested if they started a whole new franchise with the same name, set in a different time period like say, ancient egypt or based on the nordic legend.



I'd want this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2012)

Just throw Kratos in the year 2012 and watch the fun.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 3, 2012)

Kratos had so many women, what if atleast one of them got pregnant?! Playing as Kratos son or maybe twin sons x)

I want an open world GoW game with a new main character and a whole new story ;D


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 3, 2012)

I had heard the news already, I'll wait to see more material before judging.

And I think there already was a thread about this...


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

I think there might've been two.

But it's God of War, so it sucks. Just sayin'.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> I think there might've been two.
> 
> But it's God of War, so it sucks. Just sayin'.



Thats the same thing as saying, It's Alan Wake, so it sucks xD


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2012)

It's an opinion, people shouldn't have to tell you that every time they say something.

And I don't want more Kratos, Norse would have been cool.


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Thats the same thing as saying, It's Alan Wake, so it sucks xD



Translation: "WHY IS YOUR OPINION AN OPINION?! RAAAAWWWRRRR! FINAL-FANTASY-VERSUS-NEVER-COMING-OUT SMASH!!!"


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 3, 2012)

Could always use a another action game.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> But it's God of War, so it sucks.



I see words but they don't make any sense.


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

I get that a lot.

Not too surprising.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 3, 2012)

Loved God of War III. Mainly because of all then ew fun weapons(Like the Cestus)

I would definitely buy another God of War game.


----------



## Helix (Jan 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm completely surprised.



The best kept secret in video games.


----------



## seastone (Jan 3, 2012)

The main thing people loved about God of War was the gameplay. Couldn't they just redo the story in another mythological setting.


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

Helix said:


> The best kept secret in video games.



Oh, your sarcasm...


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2012)

KidTony said:


> I WOULD be very much interested if they started a whole new franchise with the same name, set in a different time period like say, ancient egypt or based on the nordic legend.



... THIS. I would play the shit out of it.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 3, 2012)

Kratos vs Jesus Christ


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 3, 2012)

Kratos vs Asura, everyone?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Translation: "WHY IS YOUR OPINION AN OPINION?! RAAAAWWWRRRR!"


The irony.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 3, 2012)

would be nice if they could go for the darksiders type of open world. would do the game alot of good to add more exploration. Dont want a total copy and paste like I know it will have.


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> The irony.



I don't see how it's ironic. What does it have to do with jumping off of random cliffs?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2012)

KidTony said:


> I WOULD be very much interested if they started a whole new franchise with the same name, set in a different time period like say, ancient egypt or based on the nordic legend.



Now THAT would be pretty friggin' cool.

If it's Kratos again, I can't fathom why they'd make another one (short of the obvious answer "money is fun!"). As far as narrative, did't Kratos kill all the Gods in 3? Er... legitimate question BTW; I'm not all too familiar with the GoW-verse.

Who does he have left to kick their face in?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 3, 2012)

So what gods are left to kill then?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2012)

There's a bunch of minor gods nobody cares about.


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

People cared about the other gods?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 3, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> So what gods are left to kill then?



Alot of others, just as there where some that wherent killed. still there could be other things to explore. Santa monica games pretty much dropped the ball with the story of GOW3. Fking piece of shit story.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 3, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Alot of others, just as there where some that wherent killed. still there could be other things to explore. Santa monica games pretty much dropped the ball with the story of GOW3. Fking piece of shit story.



I'm guessing all the more reknown gods were killed already, and I thought people played GoW for gameplay more than story anyway.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm on board.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 3, 2012)

If they did it right, yeah I'd want another one.

Though God of War should end with 3, and it was great as it was. Might go wrong adding another game.


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 5, 2012)

> PSM magazine claims God of War IV will be released in mid-2012 and will have *online multiplayer.*







> Kratos will team up with his brother Demios who was introduced in God of War: Ghost of Sparta *to escape the afterlife.*



Again?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 5, 2012)

Another God of War? Pfft.

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2012)

Just give kratos red hair and make him black for GoW.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 5, 2012)

Multiplayer? 

Please no 

Nothing to see here folks, just a even more liquidated single player experience in exchange of needless multiplayer and attached money making DLC.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 5, 2012)

Nobody cares about God of War nowadays. There should be someone responsible for giving them this kind of information. Or they should research it themselves.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 6, 2012)

PureWIN said:


> > Kratos will team up with his brother Demios who was introduced in God of War: Ghost of Sparta* to escape the afterlife.*


Uh... why? I mean the ending to God Of War 3 shows that he's well... you know... 

But seriously, Kratos story is done and I'd rather see Santa Monica transplant the gameplay to a new franchise. I know Sony likes money, but they shouldn't blow their load on a crappy sequel to a great series of games.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, Gears of War sucks.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 6, 2012)

I doubt its kratos teaming up with deimos..again..didn't they do that on the PSP title?

Hopefully they'll do what most people been saying for the longest and take it to Norse or Egyptian mythos..


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 6, 2012)

I was playing Origins Collections recently.

Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Riley (Jan 6, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Kratos vs Jesus Christ



If that's the premise of the game I'll buy it.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Kishido (Apr 13, 2012)

On Facebook the pic has as filename *gowa_fb*

Back in February Sony licensed the term "From Ashes"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2012)

oh boy.. i seriously wish for no more kratos.. and this time, put in +New Game


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 13, 2012)

Im all for another God Of War as long as its in a different sitting. I want to fight Thor and Odin!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks like we'll find out what this new game will be about next Thursday.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 13, 2012)

So who is Kratos angry at, and trying to kill to mask his own fuck ups this time


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


>



So, nothing new.

No surprise.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 13, 2012)

True dat... But as long as I can do this



I give a damn.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 13, 2012)

I hope its with the Egyptian Gods, they are not portrayed much in the media. But I bet they will find some way to make Kratos come back and kill more people.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 13, 2012)

I been playing GoW3 recently.  

I agree with the guy who said about Thor and Odin though.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

Confirmed for being shit:


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> Confirmed for being shit:



>God of War
>Shooter


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

They're consulting with Activision because they want Call of Duty's numbers.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 14, 2012)

Does not compute.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Fans sure are going to be furious.

Probably just a mistake with the cover


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

No.

Fans will love it.

They will eat the shit up.

Because they like ANYTHING...


----------



## Naruto (Apr 14, 2012)

It *could *just be a mistake on the retailer's part.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

Nope.

Retailers are _never_ wrong.

Like when GameStop said The Last Guardian was cancelled.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> No.
> 
> Fans will love it.
> 
> ...



No, even fans have a limit to the kinds of changes that they'll accept. 



Naruto said:


> It *could *just be a mistake on the retailer's part.



It's pretty likely that the retailer made a mistake.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

*Retailers never make mistakes.*


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 14, 2012)

Will the Holy Lance be a killstreak reward?


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Retailers never make mistakes.*



They do, saying otherwise is foolish.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah a shooter :rofl

EDIT
Full article


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

It could be awesome.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh, this is gonna be rich.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2012)

> Maybe it's the story about Kratos being reincarnated thousands of years later in our time and he is a hitman who ows a big debt to Sony and is chasing down rogue studios that once worked for them.
> 
> In the end Sony betrays him, so he allies himself with Microsoft to take down the Sony Headquarters and have his revenge on Kaz Hirai.
> If that's the case, a shooter would make sense!



PURE GENIUS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2012)

this has to be a mistake 

if not, well then OMG


----------



## Darmody (Apr 14, 2012)

HahahhahahHaahAHahahahahahaha.

:rofl

Can't wait


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 15, 2012)

To it being a Shooter: It could be related to the Hidden ending to the Original GoW like they incorporated into the rest of them into the games:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNH7nmeHmvI[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: Just realized this but looking at the trailer they even have the hole around where Kratos struck Chronos in GoW3 (which btw to all its haters ROCKED)


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh wow, I definitely didn't know about that ending.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Oh wow, I definitely didn't know about that ending.



Really makes you appreciate the fact that Santa Monica takes all the Foreshadowing from the first game and shows you EXACTLY what happened (well Kinda, Kratos found out about Zeus being his Father from Athena instead of his mother but still), they work with info that was pretty freely given that was disregarded by the fans and show that even concepts can become the truth


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Heh, if the new GOW takes place in modern times I can certainly see some shooting aspects in it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2012)

Kael Hyun said:


> To it being a Shooter: It could be related to the Hidden ending to the Original GoW like they incorporated into the rest of them into the games:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNH7nmeHmvI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Edit: Just realized this but looking at the trailer they even have the hole around where Kratos struck Chronos in GoW3 (which btw to all its haters ROCKED)



i fucking loved this trailer.. as well as the one about kartos' brother..


----------



## Kishido (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 15, 2012)

I liked that "Fate of the titan" video 

even though i had never seen it, you could see through GOW3 how they were sort of making a case for how GOW was a precursor to modern times. What with the hope being brought to the humans and the constant disasters that befell every time a god was slain. The gods in GOW were kind of like the fallen angels in El Shaddai, bringing false prosperity to the humans in exchange for being worshiped. 

The humans will finally take control of their own future, while a majority of the other deities will probably either die off or disguise themselves as humans in this new world


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Retailers never make mistakes.*



*B-B-B-B-B-BUT, MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN.*


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *B-B-B-B-B-BUT, MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN.*



*RETAILERS NEVER MAKE MISTAKES.*


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

That's a lie and you know it.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> *RETAILERS NEVER MAKE MISTAKES.*



Maybe outside of the US maybe but The Last Guardian wasn't canceled. That was a total Fuck up on Gamestops part


----------



## Kishido (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 18, 2012)

*I'M CLICKING.

NOTHING'S HAPPENING.*


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

That image is trolling me.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 18, 2012)

Try this tomorrow


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks.

I wonder if we'll be getting a trailer.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

It will be a trailer.

Kratos fighting Gundams and a Robo-Zeus.


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

Robo-Zeus sounds badass.


----------



## Darmody (Apr 18, 2012)

Missiles infused with lightning.

I ship it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

????


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

>Kratos again

Be right back, looking for something I misplaced. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmm... nope. It seems that the fuck I give is missing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Teaser trailer up..



confirmed.. prequel.. title of the thread should be change asap..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2012)

This game is going to suck as bad as GOW3


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol, I like the Box Art.
But fucking Kratos?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQQmVShZk68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

God of War -I: KRATOS BACK IN TIME

God of War -I: THIS TIME IT'S PERSONAL... IN THE PAST


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeh well, let's hope for the best.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 18, 2012)

Curse my poor English. I can't understand a single word she says. I want to know what the game is about.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2012)

So...like...wow....really....come the fuck on!!!


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

God of War -I: PASSION OF THE KRATOS


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Curse my poor English. I can't understand a single word she says. I want to know what the game is about.



Join Kratos as he seeks freedom, redemption, and the clarity to avenge his family in the most ambitious God of War adventure in the series so far


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 18, 2012)

Avenge his family? He did that when he killed Ares.

And she says it's a time before he became the monster known as the Ghost of Sparta. So we're gonna plays as Kratos the Spartan army's general then?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Avenge his family? He did that when he killed Ares.
> 
> And she says it's a time before he became the monster known as the Ghost of Sparta. So we're gonna plays as Kratos the Spartan army's general then?


 no idea.. I don't follow GoW, I just posted the info from Amazon..


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 18, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Avenge his family? He did that when he killed Ares.
> 
> And she says it's a time before he became the monster known as the Ghost of Sparta. So we're gonna plays as Kratos the Spartan army's general then?



Probably.

I don't know what the fuck is going on with that trailer though.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2012)

Only thing I can hope is a change in the gameplay. Not cause I hate gow series, I actually enjoy it quite a bit. But because I hope to see it play different since he isn't a God yet, but a mere human.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm so re-leaved this isn't a shooter. However its kind of dumb that they cant move past Kratos. The only period I can see us playing is when he was a General, and he was carrying out Aries will. But he wasn't half as powerful as he was in the other games, and most of the other games required you to journey to find a item, to destroy a God. If the Gods are with him in this, then what journey will we be on that wont be a cake walk for Kratos?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yoshida isn't pleased with this leak

It's official.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Tempted to tweet, "Look at it this way... at least now everyone knows ahead of time that it will be a disappointment and to not buy it."


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

I want nothing to do with this. 

Plot-wise Kratos has nowhere left to go. Why can't they ever just leave well enough alone?


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

Eh, I don't like the idea of a prequel.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Of course he has somewhere to go.

Backwards.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Eh, I don't like the idea of a prequel.


 only way to bring Kratos back?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Of course he has somewhere to go.
> 
> Backwards.



I SAID LEAVE WELL ENOUGH ALONE!!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 18, 2012)

I treat the GOW series just like Uncharted...just watch the cutscenes on youtube.


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> only way to bring Kratos back?



Nah, they can create any reason to bring him back to a sequel.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 19, 2012)

For real tho, stash kratos and greek gods, just move on to another set of mythos.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

The Norse mythos is pretty awesome. :33


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 19, 2012)

I could say this is just them milking GOW (which it is) for all it's worth. However they could come up with an amazing game that outdoes all the titles in the series.

What I'm saying is that until I see otherwise, I'm gonna keep some optimism for this game. If I see a shitty game or a game that does nothing to improve/add-on to what has been done, then I'll bitch and moan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> *I'm so re-leaved this isn't a shooter. *However its kind of dumb that they cant move past Kratos. The only period I can see us playing is when he was a General, and he was carrying out Aries will. But he wasn't half as powerful as he was in the other games, and most of the other games required you to journey to find a item, to destroy a God. If the Gods are with him in this, then what journey will we be on that wont be a cake walk for Kratos?



still not confirmed yet 

on the other hand.. "MEH" 

i've already had enough of kratos.. and its not like he was a masterpiece 7-8 years ago either.. if they somehow add an RPG-esque leveling system than i'd totally get behind this.. but so far, this looks like a rent at best..


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

> still not confirmed yet



There isn't need for a confirmation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2012)

Ascension does sound like a title for a FPS


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

It also sounds like an RPG/action adventure game title.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

It sounds like garbage.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Can't deny that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 19, 2012)

Prequel to chains of Olympus it is then 

Ascension describes Kratos's ascension to what he became in GOW1 

He's going to be in the army, and not yet granted his superhuman abilities from Aries, so he'll be less than 1% as powerful he was in the rest of the games  Thus apparently opening up for a different style of play along with the player commanding a legion of troops.

The more i think about this the more i'm sure that Sony is just milking the cow now (more than they already were of course) 

GOW1 kratos is the only kratos i could have ever possibly empathized with. If i can't empathize with the main character in a game, or even really like them, i'm taken right out of that experience


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 19, 2012)

didnt they already make a game on the psp about pre god of war 1 stuff?


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> didnt they already make a game on the psp about pre god of war 1 stuff?



Yes but I'm assuming that this will take place even earlier than that game did.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

And then we'll play as Kratos as a baby in the next game.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> I treat the GOW series just like Uncharted...just watch the cutscenes on youtube.



That's retarded. The feel of playing those games is almost unmatched in terms of scale and cinematic approach.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> And then we'll play as Kratos as a baby in the next game.



Nah, we'll play Kratos' father who will turn out to be an even bigger badass.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 19, 2012)

Isn't Kratos's father Zeus? You know, according to the pointless retcon in GOW II?


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

I had no idea.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeh he is.


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 19, 2012)

Khris said:


> Ascension does sound like a title for a FPS



It actually is a zombies map in Black Ops.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 19, 2012)

Meeh that's dissapointing...


----------



## The World (Apr 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Isn't Kratos's father Zeus? You know, according to the pointless retcon in GOW II?



You never unlocked the secret files in GOW1 huh?

According to those, Zeus was Kratos father and his brother was the DEBIL!

It was never a retcon

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW1qEHUu2nc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJFXmAsvD_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 19, 2012)

Heh, not really excited but I'm still gonna play it.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 19, 2012)

Could a mod change the name of this thread please


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Prequel to chains of Olympus it is then
> 
> Ascension describes Kratos's ascension to what he became in GOW1
> 
> ...




that sounds turrible.. i still need to see some gameplay though..



Magnificent said:


> It actually is a zombies map in Black Ops.



i knew i got the name from somewhere


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 19, 2012)

Santa Monica: Kratos' story is definitely, absolutely and unequivocally done. That shit is done. Finito. Acabo. Conclusa. Whatever happens after the third game, someone new is going to take the reigns of the protagonist.

Couple of years later: **ANOTHER* GOD OF WAR PREQUEL EVERYONE. CHA CHING!*

Jesus Christ, Santa Monica, stop being such a monumental pussy and do something slightly different for a change.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 19, 2012)

As a big GoW fan when I first heard the rumour that the big reveal was going to be GoW I hoped to hell that it was wrong.

Why can't they just let it end. This milking the shit out of anything good is getting a little ridiculous. Same with Halo.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Could a mod change the name of this thread please



Why? Not like anyone really cares.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 19, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> As a big GoW fan when I first heard the rumour that the big reveal was going to be GoW I hoped to hell that it was wrong.
> 
> Why can't they just let it end. This milking the shit out of anything good is getting a little ridiculous. Same with Halo.



I don't have a problem with another God of War game. My prob is Kratos story should be done and dusted. The dude ran through Olympus and murked a fuckton of gods, some didn't even deserve it. 

The whole:

"Kratos, what are we having for breakfast?"
"REVENGE!"
"ok, what about lunch?"
"MORE REVENGE!!"
"dinner?"
"VENGEANCE!!!"
"but..."
"REVENGEANCE!!!!"

that shit got ridiculous and old real quick.

Regarding prequels to his story, he already had one on PSP...I was hoping for a new GOW but with another protagonist/mythos.

Bah. I know my brother will pick up Ascension on release date and I'll get it off of him a week or so later..but man..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 19, 2012)

^ Same 

I'm more tired of the typical conventions and the retarded nature of the main character than i am about the game having sequels. Every single GOW game has basically been Kratos being a giant douchebag, screaming at everything and killing whatever gets in his way. That's fine for a while. But after 5 games of the same thing, you want to eventually see something new.

Which is why i am anticipating Halo 4. Atleast there you have a new team trying to do different things. In terms of scope and direction.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

And Halo at least has some other reason to play it, like a multiplayer.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Wait... WAIT...

inb4GodOfWarMultiplayer


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 19, 2012)

^Saddest thing is it actually might happen..

Oh, and all the gods that you killed throughout the 3 console games will surely reappear..


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

> Why can't they just let it end. This milking the shit out of anything good is getting a little ridiculous. Same with Halo.



Publishers want games to sell and nothing usually sells as well as an established franchise.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 19, 2012)

Fuck games, they should make a Sword of the Stranger prequel film.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Fuck games, they should make a Sword of the Stranger prequel film.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 19, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I don't have a problem with another God of War game. My prob is Kratos story should be done and dusted. The dude ran through Olympus and murked a fuckton of gods, some didn't even deserve it.
> 
> The whole:
> 
> ...



It wouldn't be GoW without Kratos.

They could make another franchise with similar systems and maybe another mythology.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


>


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 19, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> It wouldn't be GoW without Kratos.
> 
> They could make another franchise with similar systems and maybe another mythology.



Why's that?

Kratos Aries ain't the only "god of war" out there you know..

Kratos isn't even a remarkably well written character. He's iconic, sure, but GOW games could carry on without him and Greek mythos just fine. His legacy would be intact, worst comes to worst, they could use him as DLC on a new GOW game with new mythos and profit.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 19, 2012)

The World said:


> You never unlocked the secret files in GOW1 huh?
> 
> According to those, Zeus was Kratos father and his brother was the DEBIL!
> 
> ...



 Guess it wasn't a retcon. 

Still pointless though. They could have taken that little detail out of the series entirely and it would make no difference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2012)

i am still in the "meh" territory, and its mostly because of kratos.. they could have done another mytho or something..


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Khris said:


> i am still in the "meh" territory, and its mostly because of kratos.. they could have done another mytho or something..



They should have but they want to stick with an established foundation, risk taking makes publishers very wary.


----------



## convict (Apr 19, 2012)

Wanted another mythology too, but deep down, just knowing another GOW is on the horizon makes me excited. I wonder how they will approach gameplay. It has started to get stale like the Assassin Creed games. AC3 will try a completely new approach to their open world so I wonder how combat is like in this new GOW.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Same
> 
> I'm more tired of the typical conventions and the retarded nature of the main character than i am about the game having sequels. Every single GOW game has basically been Kratos being a giant douchebag, screaming at everything and killing whatever gets in his way. That's fine for a while. But after 5 games of the same thing, you want to eventually see something new.
> 
> Which is why i am anticipating Halo 4. Atleast there you have a new team trying to do different things. In terms of scope and direction.



People talk as if Kratos were a completely empty character. I'm not implying he is a complex one, but I think they exaggerate a little. 

I did appreciate some of his dialogue through the series, such as "Look around you Athena! The world stands in ruin! What good is your message."


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

That sounds idiotically empty.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 19, 2012)

Bottom page'd. 



Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Same
> 
> I'm more tired of the typical conventions and the retarded nature of the main character than i am about the game having sequels. Every single GOW game has basically been Kratos being a giant douchebag, screaming at everything and killing whatever gets in his way. That's fine for a while. But after 5 games of the same thing, you want to eventually see something new.
> 
> Which is why i am anticipating Halo 4. Atleast there you have a new team trying to do different things. In terms of scope and direction.



People talk as if Kratos were a completely empty character. I'm not implying he is a complex one, but I think they exaggerate a little. 

I did appreciate some of his dialogue through the series, such as "Look around you Athena! The world stands in ruin! What good is your message."


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 19, 2012)

kratos isn't a strong character but a weak one. his emotions and humanity get the better of him. it's all about his ending in which he steps towards being better.(you pity his weakness but admire is ability to overcome) but SM never made the psp games so some parts might change. will still be fun to play. (one of the better responsive hack and slashes I have ever played)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> It wouldn't be GoW without Kratos.



Replace kratos with link. 
[YOUTUBE]sLrhWErmWcc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2012)

>Kratos not empty
>Learn something new everyday 

i will admit i liked him when i was like 15-16.. but after playing 2&3 and looking back now.. he was empty as hell, as well as not possible to relate to


----------



## convict (Apr 19, 2012)

So  here is a list of certainties, innovation or not:

1. He will die and climb back out of hell.
2. We are going to hear a lot of "AAAAARREEEEEES!!!"
3. Quick Time Events followed by intestine exposure.
4. Sex. Since he will presumably be in the _Spartan_ army, I wouldn't be surprised if it would take the Bioware direction.
5. That bitch Athena won't shut her trap.
6. Kickable puppies.

Feel free to expand.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 19, 2012)

He does have some pretty good quotes like "Ah time to die", "Arghhhhhhhh" and "Waarghhhhhh" 

it's cool that one of the blandest characters this gen has such a rich backstory that they can continuously delve into


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 19, 2012)

Amuro said:


> He does have some pretty good quotes like "Ah time to die", "Arghhhhhhhh" and "Waarghhhhhh"



What a crappy attempt. 

For anyone that remembers the series I don't have to explain, so I will end my comment here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Revenge is not what drives Kratos to kill everything?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 19, 2012)

Personally I see this could be a set up for another Utrillo were we get hints of were the next chronological GOW game will go as they could add a lot of hints of what left Kratos wasn't able to do before he went mad with Rage.



Furious George said:


> Guess it wasn't a retcon.
> 
> Still pointless though. They could have taken that little detail out of the series entirely and it would make no difference.



 It would change quite a bit George not sure what your thinking of but Kratos being a Demi-god is a Major Plot point and explained quite a bit.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 19, 2012)

i love that "you obviously haven't played the games" defence, so cute 

seems like he killed everyone in the other games so what new gods do we think they'll offer up on the chopping block?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2012)

We need to compare empty things to kratos.


Amuro said:


> i love that "you obviously haven't played the games" defence, so cute
> 
> seems like he killed everyone in the other games so what new gods do we think they'll offer up on the chopping block?



God of grapes


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm glad they didn't bring a new protagonist in, he would have looked like a emo/^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Kratos is a all round badass, don't need no other shit.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Now we get to play as an over-compensating emo-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), yaaaaaay!


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 19, 2012)

Need to see how this will play out. Is this supposed to be before CoO?


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2012)

GOW? Prequel? Pass.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm still gonna be looking out for this..see what they're gonna come up with..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Now we get to play as an over-compensating emo-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), yaaaaaay!



i thought that was what DmC was for


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 19, 2012)

Amuro said:


> i love that "you obviously haven't played the games" defence, so cute
> 
> seems like he killed everyone in the other games so what new gods do we think they'll offer up on the chopping block?



*DefenSe. 

I didn't say you haven't played it. More like having little memory of it, or being one of those who smash through the enemies while paying no attention to anything else in the game.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Replace kratos with link.
> [YOUTUBE]sLrhWErmWcc[/YOUTUBE]



I remember watching an interview with David Jaffe where he said that the ending he had envisioned was where gods from other mythologies all come and fight to take the crown of Olympus and Kratos would fight them off.

Would have been an epic finale.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Luiz said:


> *DefenSe.



>Trying to correct the Queen's English with American spellings

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2012)

Luiz, defence isn't wrong. Jesus.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Vault said:


> Luiz, defence isn't wrong. Jesus.



Probably should have let it lingered a bit more.

It's cute when stupid people think they're right.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 19, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I remember watching an interview with David Jaffe where he said that the ending he had envisioned was where gods from other mythologies all come and fight to take the crown of Olympus and Kratos would fight them off.
> 
> Would have been an epic finale.





Skip to 10:50


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 19, 2012)

This thread's getting


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 19, 2012)

Both spellings are right


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Both spellings are right



Pointing out the obvious is something you have a knack for.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Pointing out the obvious is something you have a knack for.



Classic Krory


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm starting to think "" is actually your facial expression..and a permanent one..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 19, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm starting to think "" is actually your facial expression..and a permanent one..



 Who's to say


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 19, 2012)

You?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 19, 2012)

I suppose


----------



## Amuro (Apr 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Trying to correct the Queen's English with American spellings
> 
> Absolutely adorable.



I've lost count of the people on here who try to act smart by correcting me. Must be nice living in a bubble.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm excited about this. Unlike most people, I actually played the God of War series for its fun combat system. Don't know where people got the idea that the series is story-driven .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I'm excited about this. Unlike most people, I actually played the God of War series for its fun combat system. Don't know where people got the idea that the series is story-driven .



you're right.. but that doesn't change the fact that the story and setting got milked out enough already.. granted, its still too early, but a lot aren't very optimistic


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 20, 2012)

Khris said:


> you're right.. but that doesn't change the fact that the story and setting got milked out enough already.. granted, its still too early, but a lot aren't very optimistic



Those who actually LIKE the story and character are!


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

So, you mean people who need to be shot?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 20, 2012)

People who dedicate themselves to attempting to sound cool by insulting almost everyone they reply to are so common on the Internet. 

I've seen plenty of Krory's before. 



Magnum Bookworm said:


> I'm excited about this. Unlike most people, I actually played the God of War series for its fun combat system. Don't know where people got the idea that the series is story-driven .



Not story-driven, but it's one of the main factors. No arguing there. The makers clearly did put some effort into that.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

>Mocks other people for insulting others to try and sound cool
>Tried to correct someone's spelling... that wasn't wrong in the first place

Kids these days...


----------



## Naruto (Apr 20, 2012)

I like God of War. It's a lot of fun.

>Krory rages


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I like God of War. It's a lot of fun.
> 
> >Krory rages


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, you mean people who need to be shot?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2012)

I love God of War. I just wish Santa Monica had the balls to finally move on from Kratos like they said they would after the third game. All of that foreshadowing pointing to his brother Deimos only to get another game explaining how Kratos became who he is.

Little note, Santa Monica.

We fucking know.

We fucking knew since the first fucking game.

Kratos is interesting enough but not that interesting. Move the fuck on.



Furious George said:


> Guess it wasn't a retcon.
> 
> Still pointless though. They could have taken that little detail out of the series entirely and it would make no difference.



It's Greek mythology. Half of the people in it are result of Zeus' global poonhoundery. I don't see how this even begins to bother you.

And it's not a retcon in the first place, even without those videos, because that piece of information doesn't contradict anything we know about Kratos. We never knew who his father was. At the end of 2, we knew. And in the context of the game, it made perfect sense.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Figured I'd just throw this here... Santa Monica is  that preferably worked on a third or first-person shooter.

COULD THE RUMORS BE TRUE? IS GOD OF WAR TURNING SHOOTER?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2012)

Weren't they working on some shooter?


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Indeed, they were.













































































































































CALLED GOD OF WAR: ASCENSION.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2012)

Did you ate your breakfast today, Krory?

You're a growing boy, you need that protein.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Indeed, they were.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 You do realize that Santa Monica works on other projects right? IIRC they helped in the Development in Journey.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Indeed, they were.
> 
> 
> CALLED GOD OF WAR: ASCENSION.



REVENGENCE!


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Did you ate your breakfast today, Krory?
> 
> You're a growing boy, you need that protein.



Scientifically proven to be incorrect.




Kael Hyun said:


> You do realize that Santa Monica works on other projects right? IIRC they helped in the Development in Journey.



>Taking the interwebs so seriously

It must be Hell inside your head.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> REVENGENCE!



RETURN OF REVENGEANCE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2012)

Kael Hyun said:


> Those who actually LIKE the story and character are!



wait.. NO...

that doesn't matter.. even if people like it.. it doesn't change the fact that the story was milked out and stretched far enough.. its like people were excited for the 7th Saw film.. even if they like everything about the story, it still got stale..

same thing here.. Kratos' story was supposedly done in GoW3, now they're doing prequels to further milk it out..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

Khris said:


> wait.. NO...
> 
> that doesn't matter.. even if people like it.. it doesn't change the fact that the story was milked out and stretched far enough.. *its like people were excited for the 7th Saw film.. even if they like everything about the story, it still got stale..*
> 
> same thing here.. Kratos' story was supposedly done in GoW3, now they're doing prequels to further milk it out..


 Yet to watch that last movie. When they hit number 5th that was enough imo..


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

In all fairness, I hated the saw series after 3 (even 3 was kind of meh). But 7 was a big step-up and more refreshing than the others.

But that's only because of Cary Elwes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> In all fairness, I hated the saw series after 3 (even 3 was kind of meh). But 7 was a big step-up and more refreshing than the others.
> 
> But that's only because of Cary Elwes.


 Really? I must watch it then. The whole 3D crap kept me from watching it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Really? I must watch it then. The whole 3D crap kept me from watching it.



The 3D effects kind of kill it if you're not seeing it in 3D. 3D effects make everything look fake and the traps are typical gore-fare instead of creative... but it's great if you really dislike Jigsaw's latest apprentice, that detective or whatnot...


*Spoiler*: _Saw VII Spoilers_ 



He ends up killing Jigsaw's ex-wife... but this was also in another contingency plan for Jigsaw. We find out that Cary Elwes' character from the first movie was rescued by Jigsaw and became his main apprentice, the one who really played Amanda and the detective like pawns. Cary Elwes takes the detective and locks him in the room from the first movie because Jigsaw anticipated the detective breaking Jigsaw's policy, just as Amanda did, and told Cary Elwes to take care of it if he did and went after his ex-wife.

It's great because it was a nicer twist than we normally got in the previous four movies and it shows the one thing that they seemed to neglect since the fourth movie: that Jigsaw was still in control, even while dead.




It's not a great movie but it's still better than everything after the second.


----------



## convict (Apr 20, 2012)

With Ninja Gaiden 3 being a steaming pile of shit and DMC having kicked a million people in the balls, this game, Darksiders 2, and the potential new Castlevania are my only hope to preserve the dwindling Hack n Slash genre.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> In all fairness, I hated the saw series after 3 (even 3 was kind of meh). But 7 was a big step-up and more refreshing than the others.
> 
> But that's only because of Cary Elwes.



actually i agree.. 7 was overall quite good.. though they didn't have to do 7 whole movies for it to end this way.. which is exactly my point in relation to God of War.. 

the combat system worked for Dante's Inferno, i am sure it well work for other settings or mythos as well..



convict said:


> With Ninja Gaiden 3 being a steaming pile of shit and DMC having kicked a million people in the balls, this game, Darksiders 2, and the potential *new Castlevania* are my only hope to preserve the dwindling *Hack n Slash* genre.



GET THE FUCK OUT  

all Castlevania games should be Metroidvania games


----------



## convict (Apr 20, 2012)

I must be one of the few fans of the game. I thought it was incredible and extremely underrated. A uniquely awesome combat system, stellar graphics, passable story, and a nice long adventure.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

If you mean Lords of Shadow, then it is definitely one of my favorite games of all time. Amazingly well-written and well-acted for once.


----------



## convict (Apr 20, 2012)

^Yes, it isn't really a multi-million seller but if any game deserves a sequel, it is that one. People rag on it too much for trivial flaws such as confusing traversal and imprecise platforming, but these little inconveniences - which I didn't really notice - are vastly overshadowed by what the game does right.

Also, it is borderline criminal to leave Gabriel's story as it is after that monster cliffhanger.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Finally, someone who agrees.  The DLC for the game, as well, was some of my favorite. It was amazing. The cliffhanger was extremely frustrating and I was going to cry because judging from sales, I was not anticipating a sequel.

To see all the heavy rumors and hints of there being one, this jumped right to the top of my anticipation list over Resident Evil 6.


----------



## convict (Apr 20, 2012)

I bought both the DLC recently but haven't had time to play them yet. Glad to see I have something to look forward to after my professors release me from their death grip. I think LOS will be be given a second chance because those who matter realize that the game itself is quality and has potential, and if marketing and other aspects of the business are done right, it can easily be a success.

I could have sworn I read one of the developers had hinted at a new sequel as soon as the game came out though, and now there is that recent hint thrown at us as well.

To the rest, sorry for hijacking the GOW thread.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, no one cares about GoW anyways.

The DLCs aren't that long from what I remember but the quality of voice acting, writing, and music is top-notch and the first one has some excellent puzzles. Second one has a very, very epic boss fight. So it's definitely worth it, in my opinion.

I know shortly after release, the composer that worked on the game made a mention. Something along the lines of hoping that people liked the second one as much as the first one, and that Konami asked him to come up with a rough idea of what would be done in the second game.

But yeah, producer David Cox has been dropping heavy hints all this month.


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2012)

I care about GOW, just like you care about GOW.  

And LOS is better in Wapanese!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2012)

enough with the LoS wanking 

lets talk about FPS Kratos


----------



## Navy Scribe (Apr 21, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Kratos vs Jesus Christ



Lol how about no


----------



## Navy Scribe (Apr 21, 2012)

I need to get a new pair of pants and a mop.

But in all seriousness a new GoW game is good for me,but a prequel like this one is really going to have to elaborate.
SM better not screw this up and mess up the storyline, there are alot of things that could mess up the continuity,hopefully though this game will end up well.I actually think they might be making IV right now.However is Kratos had a son, or if somehow he was in relation with another Pantheon then that might turn out interesting


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2012)

Considering the story kinda went out of the window in 3, I guess the only thing worth keeping is past continuity which granted, they made a good job keeping it consistent out of 5 games.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 30, 2012)

Link removed

SMH


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

The multiplayer is ironically the only thing that seems interesting about this game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)

so is that video on purpose?


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Krory said:


> The multiplayer is ironically the only thing that seems interesting about this game.



Which speaks much about the game.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

Well the multiplayer gives people what they wanted - not being forced to play as that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Kratos.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2012)

Blergh, multiplayer.

Because Ninja Gaiden showed us that the right thing to do to a single player action game is force shitty player versus player gameplay.


----------



## Vault (Apr 30, 2012)

This game, seriously pass.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

> However, more detail is later given. "Six months after being tricked into killing his wife and child, a younger Kratos is sentenced to a life of madness with the Furies, caged in a titan sized prison for the living damned. Fighting insanity, his will is tested to the limit as he seeks to break his bond and gain the clarity to seek revenge on Ares for his part in the death of his family. Armed with double-chained blades, Kratos must take on mythology's darkest creatures while solving intricate puzzles throughout his merciless quest for redemption."



So... nothing interesting.


----------



## Vault (Apr 30, 2012)

Why a prequel though  Kratos is a hard character to feel any real sympathy for. We really don't care about him.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 30, 2012)

A young kratos  but we already know how this ends, why the flying ferk would we want to know about him seeking "clarity to avenge his family" when he doesn't even care or bother do so until 10 years later when other gods have to beg him to?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 30, 2012)

Pffft Boooooring. 

Definitely a Pass.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2012)

Story seems pretty standard God of War fare considering it's yet another prequel so it's mostly filler and an excuse to make him kill shit. Disappointed but still excited to see the Furies and whatever mythological creatures and characters they'll use in this game.

The multiplayer...actually looks good...pretty good, in fact. Which really surprised me. It actually looked like you were playing God of War instead of some forced, delay ridden, slow ass piece of shit like Ninja Gaiden 3's multiplayer. I might actually consider giving it a shot now.

Although the idea of a chained, helpless titan gored to death as the objective of the match for the gratification of the player seems slightly fucked up to me. Even for God of War.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2012)

lets be fair here; Multiplayer looks fun..


----------



## Navy Scribe (May 2, 2012)

Khris said:


> lets be fair here; Multiplayer looks fun..



Aye it does.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2012)

> Story seems pretty standard God of War fare considering it's yet another prequel so it's mostly filler and an excuse to make him kill shit. Disappointed but still excited to see the Furies and whatever mythological creatures and characters they'll use in this game.



Minotaurs, cyclops, satyrs, gorgons and harpies. Don't expect anything new.

The only enemies you may look forward to are the bosses.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 12, 2012)

Reviving this for E3 coverage.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2012)

Holy Crap, Ascension's combat is looking much faster than the previous games. And the world weapon system actually enhances the existing combos instead of turning items into limited 2 attack subweapons. I'm actually impressed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 12, 2012)

All people need to see are the pretty setpieces and they stop their complaints, how fickle 

But i guess that's how the COD crowd gets bigger every year


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> All people need to see are the pretty setpieces and they stop their complaints, how fickle
> 
> But i guess that's how the COD crowd gets bigger every year


I'd figure that continuously griping is useless when you can actually contact the developers,just a hunch .


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 12, 2012)

> We?ve revamped the combat and weapon system to an entirely new, yet still familiar intense action experience:
> 
> *[NEW!] Tether System allows Kratos to sling enemies around the environment like a pseudo-weapon wrecking ball, augmenting his primary weapon attacks.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2012)

Why should he have a time ability if it's  a prequel?


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 12, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Why should he have a time ability if it's  a prequel?



Don't question these things; just enjoy them.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 13, 2012)

Tell me... am I going to be able to play with the armor and costume that Kratos had when he was a spartan general?
Or will it be the same one as always?

They should had made a game when he was a spartan general, that would had been at least more interesting.

Anyways, ever since Dave Jaffe left, the franchise went completely stupid.
Ghost of Sparta was the exception tough, I think it was because the story and other stuff was by the director of GOW 2.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2012)

PureWIN said:


> Don't question these things; just enjoy them.



Mario games give more closure than this shit.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 13, 2012)

Umm remember that this is called Ascension for a reason,this was about 60% into the story,maybe it might not have to do with the sisters,or he was simply sent back?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2012)

Hopefully this will top God of War 2. Still the best game of the franchise.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hopefully this will top God of War 2. Still the best game of the franchise.



It wont and it will never! so dont get your illusions up.

I am really disappointed on the looks of Kratos, he should be wearing his spartan armor but nooo...... again with the same thing that he has used, over and over again.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 13, 2012)

Disappointed that they haven't continued the cliffhanger from God of War 3. 

Another friggin' prequel...


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hopefully this will top God of War 2. Still the best game of the franchise.



Except that the first game is the best.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2012)

foreign said:


> Disappointed that they haven't continued the cliffhanger from God of War 3.
> 
> Another friggin' prequel...



What cliffhanger?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Except that the first game is the best.



Not really, no. Second game is better in pretty much every single aspect.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2012)

If you mean better as in ruining the franchise, then yes you'd be correct.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 14, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hopefully this will top God of War 2. Still the best game of the franchise.



I love God of War II as well, but how is it better than 3? 3 had 10x better weapons, and much more epic boss fights.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 14, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I love God of War II as well, but how is it better than 3? 3 had 10x better weapons, and much more epic boss fights.



Plus a fking horrible and dumb story, game play was mehhh, the char was as light as a fking feather.
You sound like those COD fans ''OMG NEW WEAPONS AND NEW BOSSES! MUST HAVE!!!''


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 14, 2012)

Loved GoW 1. Loved GoW 2 even more. But GoW 3 was possibly the most disappointing game I ever played. Had its good points, but there was too much nonsense and general stupidity, as if the writers just didn't give a shit about what they were putting into the game. (Also, I liked the VA who did the voice of Athena in 1 and 2. Hearing a new voice in 3 was another disappointment.)



Unlosing Ranger said:


> What cliffhanger?



Presumably, the way Kratos's body has disappeared in the post-credits cutscene.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2012)

Mexicano27 said:


> Presumably, the way Kratos's body has disappeared in the post-credits cutscene.



Yeah that's a cliff hanger just like GoW1, by cliff hanger I mean not at all.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 14, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Plus a fking horrible and dumb story, game play was mehhh, the char was as light as a fking feather.
> You sound like those COD fans ''OMG NEW WEAPONS AND NEW BOSSES! MUST HAVE!!!''



.

God of War for story . And I said the weapons were better, I didn't like it because they were new, they were just funner to play with. Fucking love the Cestus especially.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 14, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I love God of War II as well, but how is it better than 3? 3 had 10x better weapons, and much more epic boss fights.



Gameplay wise, GoW 3 is better. GoW 2 had better cutscenes (not in graphics but direction), story and art.

Gaia's design change is an example. In GoW 2 it was much more detailed.



See her face.



In GoW 3 her design is more simple, and she looks like a stupid ugly monster.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I love God of War II as well, but how is it better than 3? 3 had 10x better weapons, and much more epic boss fights.



Big bosses that were almost braindead in terms of gameplay (And the game had fewer bosses than 2), every single weapon was a slight variation of the Blades of Chaos, fucking stupid out of character behavior for Kratos and especially Athena.

It wasn't a bad game. Far from it, it was pretty good. But after experiencing 2, which was better in every aspect compared to its predecessor, 3 was a gigantic disappointment.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't understand why the makers of the series are incapable of including a giant boss with full body rather than just from the waist up.

Shadow of the Colossus, a *PS2* game had no problems with that.


----------



## lathia (Jun 14, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I don't understand why the makers of the series are incapable of including a giant boss with full body rather than just from the waist up.
> 
> Shadow of the Colossus, a *PS2* game had no problems with that.



I would like that too, but I can see it can be a hardware intensive considering how "effects" heavy GoW's battle system is when compared to SoC.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 14, 2012)

Really liked that demo gameplay. Looks awesome.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 14, 2012)

Even the PSP games have better boss fights than GOW3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcYoMC4Ufhs&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

wow.. i thought the MP will just be decent.. but i am really liking this.. hoping for no balance issues though


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2012)

Only one word to describe my feelings: 






Meh


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 14, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> as one of the few God of War residents in the NF I'd be ver much pleased



People are biting the hand they were feeding on not long ago. They have the right to claim to be no longer interested in the series, but suddenly acting like they've always hated it is a lie.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Aug 31, 2012)

Bumping because of the new live feed coverage at Pax2012 today. 8:00PM EC,and for WC 5:00PM

Here is where to stream from if you want to watch.



Here is the blog link to know what this is about.
franklin marshall

There should also be some info for the beta for us Plus members.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 9, 2012)

Alright Bumping because of the beta.

For those who are interested you can get early access if you do the rise of the warrior mini-comic.

Once you get 400 points you should be directed to the Beta Code page.


Check it out on the  website and hurry up or else you will have to wait a week. I think you have to submit this on the redeem code option on your ps3.

Those of you haters who are butthurt can stay that way,I'll enjoy my beta. 


I'll update with more info very soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2012)

beta as in MP-beta? i'll pass for now..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2012)

Can I just get some info on the fucking single player campaign now?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 9, 2012)

they are pushing this mutiplayer element pretty hard 

little do they know that people don't really play GOW for multiplayer, but the single player for the combination of the action set pieces and gameplay


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 9, 2012)

Plot wise, this game is completely pointless.

We already know how Kratos dealt with Ares' betrayal, the feelings and etc.

But if there is relevant innovation in the gameplay, it may be worth getting.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 9, 2012)

They won't release anything on the campaign for a bit,they are trying to keep it as secretive as possible.Rather would have that then getting spoiled


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 9, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Plot wise, this game is completely pointless.
> 
> We already know how Kratos dealt with Ares' betrayal, the feelings and etc.
> 
> But if there is relevant innovation in the gameplay, it may be worth getting.



That isn't what this was about,they are clearly expounding on something more than lol this is his reaction to the betrayal


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *they are pushing this mutiplayer element pretty hard
> *
> little do they know that people don't really play GOW for multiplayer, but the single player for the combination of the action set pieces and gameplay



i get it.. they're trying to be COD.. now lets move on to the campaign..


----------



## Naruto (Dec 9, 2012)

Plot-wise, everything after God of War 1 is horrible.

So really, as long as the gameplay is good I don't care.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2012)

Chains of Olympus had a good plot though.. one of my favorites for a handheld actually..


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 10, 2012)

The story and porpuse of this game is pointless.

If they had wanted to turn GOW into a franchise then they should had used the brother and sisters of Kratos instead.
Also GOW 3 story is horrible.

It's the same shit all over again, kill minotaurs, satyrs, harpies, cyclops, Medusas, The fucking horses and hell dogs.

Oh but wait, now it's not a Minotaur bur a Half Eelphant half man! 

.... I feel sad for this franchise.

For me GOW2 and Ghost of Sparta are the best.
Gow 1 had a really well tough story, Gow 2 had a really cool story, Ghost of sparta was really cool too.
Rest, they feel like they completely changed of story teller, which they actually did so it's no surprise.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 10, 2012)

In my opinion,  the ending of God of War 2 will alway be the greatest cutscene in the series.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vi6TBbVwL5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kishido (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah i agree... Having a prequel is just stupid. We know everything already.

I still would have loved to see a true new God of War setting


----------



## Lulu (Dec 10, 2012)

This is not fair. The trilogy was a complete set. Nothing need be added to it. But now they just had to make a prequel. This gow4 aint necessary. Make another greek myth or roman myth story. I believe there is nothing more that can be added to gow story after 3,sequel or prequel wise. And the story (plus gameplay) was very very cool. But still as a fan of the series i will buy 4 cos kratos always has cool ways of killing his enemies especially the bosses. I am confident that wont change in the series.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 10, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Yeah i agree... Having a prequel is just stupid. We know everything already.
> 
> I still would have loved to see a true new God of War setting



So tell me what this game is going to be about,I am curious


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Plot wise, this game is completely pointless.
> 
> We already know how Kratos dealt with Ares' betrayal, the feelings and etc.
> 
> But if there is relevant innovation in the gameplay, it may be worth getting.



Indeed

@Luiz

Eh you ask me God of War III Kratos during his mindrape by Zeus is the best cutscene.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 10, 2012)

I think we all agree that story wise this game is completely unnecessary, but God of War games are always incredibly fun to play.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 10, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I think we all agree that story wise this game is *completely unnecessary*, but God of War games are always incredibly fun to play.



Nope,I can see the points of those who complain(and I am not talking about massive outliers like Pecola),but usually some things are ignored in the plot,in addition to all the material not being read/played to boot.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 10, 2012)

Nevertheless I hope SM brings back some epic stuff like in GoW2 or the Comics.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 11, 2013)

If any are interested then you can try out the beta,it is available to Plus members now.However if you don't have + then I think you can still do rise of the warrior to get the beta, also thought that this Meme remake was funny.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 11, 2013)

You can also get the SP demo if you buy the Director's cut edition of Total Recall,stupid move really but I guess it was a way to funnel some money into that horrible remake of the movie.My strategy is just to buy the DVD and reap the code and then just return it to get your Money Back,we'll that's if you want some SP content that badly,I sure as hell ain't breaking my back for that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2013)

Or...just wait for the game


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 11, 2013)

Alot of people don't feel for that,lol.^


I mean I am patient,but I'm just a fan of the series,not planning to spoil SP though


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 11, 2013)

GOW 3 was super filled of plot holes, was contrary to the story, setting and plot of the previous games and Kratos was completely out of fcking character.

That games story blewed.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your fantastic  opinion about GOW3 with us.

Anyway


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)

i'll probably just borrow it from a friend.. too many good games this year to be bothered with it..



Navy Scribe said:


> If any are interested then you can try out the beta,it is available to Plus members now.However if you don't have + then I think you can still do rise of the warrior to get the beta, also thought that this Meme remake was funny.



lol good one..


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm not too fond of the new Ares design.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 11, 2013)

I think Kratos is dead, he threw himself to that cliff to finally die in "peace". Imo, he's not coming back and even if he did, what would be out there for him to kill? The world is in a complete chaos, unless he comes back as a good boy trying to restore everything back to normality, but that would be plain stupid.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 12, 2013)

not really a GoW fan even though i've played 1-3 so it really doesnt matter (more of a DMC player).  will get it when it's $20>.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 12, 2013)

How I feel about this:

*GoW 1* - Fucking amazing game, nothing compared to it when it came out. Defined the grandiose take on videogames that has become the norm for action titles today. The story was actually quite good and the structure very analogous to greek tragedy.

*GoW 2* - Story thrown out the window, gratuitous violence just like in the first game (well, more of it really), best looking game on the playstation 2, bar none. Combat simple to grasp and enjoyable just like the first one.

*GoW 3* - Don't understand why people complain about the story, it was already in the pooper by GoW2. One of the most visually stunning games on the PS3 still, same old shit as GoW2 but who cares? It's still fun.

*Chains of Olympus* - Graphical achievement on the PSP, no surprise there. It's GoW. Gameplay remains largely the same. Fun.

*Ghost of Sparta* - More of the same. Still tons of fun.

...

New God of War? I know what to expect. An excuse for a plot and things to kill, good graphics and fucking amazing soundtrack.

I'm in.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 12, 2013)

Story may be thrown out the window, but I feel GoW 2 is easily the best GoW, those puzzles.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 12, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Story may be thrown out the window, but I feel GoW 2 is easily the best GoW, those puzzles.



 

GoW2 had the best ending as well.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 12, 2013)

Anyone who did not play videogames before this came out will never understand GoW's contribution to this medium. It SERIOUSLY upped the ante.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jan 12, 2013)

Played the beta MP for a second, not too fond overall. When I'm playing GOW I'm doing it for the SP, but the story has already been told so not too eager to buy Ascension anytime soon.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 12, 2013)

Also played the beta, I am amazed they found a way to make God of War multiplayer, but its a clusterfuck and confusing. Managed to get 8 kills and 8 deaths on my first game.



> GoW2 had the best ending as well.



Yeah, besides the narrative, GoW2 was easily the best in all categories. GoW3 is still a excellent game.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jan 12, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Also played the beta, I am amazed they found a way to make God of War multiplayer, but its a clusterfuck and confusing. Managed to get 8 kills and 8 deaths on my first game.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, besides the narrative, GoW2 was easily the best in all categories. GoW3 is still a excellent game.



I didn't know what's going on. The font is too small to notice your objectives when you're playing from afar. What I liked was ganging up on someone and beating the living hell out of him lol


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 12, 2013)

Something about offerings, you get points for killing people and getting objectives. Still a giant clusterfuck as expected.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2013)

God of War 3 isn't the worst in the franchise, that's for Chains of Olympus, but it sure as hell was the most disappointing. Gameplay, boss and especially storywise.

God of War 2 still makes my pant moist and frothing with pleasure.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 12, 2013)

GoW was the best, GoW 2 the worst


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2013)

Orochimaru800 said:


> Thanks for sharing your fantastic  opinion about GOW3 with us.
> 
> Anyway



Oh you are silly, thank you for your time and constructive neg. 

Kratos was indeed out of character. Being like a freaking machine, all cold and predictable. Also taking a super strong liking to Pandora when he barely knows her. And Athena coming back as a ghost? Dont even get me started...

Story was extremely disappointing, maybe that's why Me and many others are still upset to date.
That's what happens when you don't have the original writers, it was not just bad, it was TERRIBLE shit really.

Gameplay was fun but nothing amazing.

To me GOW 2 is still the most fun of the franchise and the story and ending are fantastic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2013)

GOW3 fixed the mess that was GOW2 though... so of course its gonna look horrible


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 14, 2013)

Downloaded and played the beta.

Got my ass kicked. It was fun but confusing tho. But when you start getting the hang of it, its rewarding. Will play again later.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Anyone who did not play videogames before this came out will never understand GoW's contribution to this medium. It SERIOUSLY upped the ante.



[YOUTUBE]v6MUNOd0XkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 14, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Kratos was indeed out of character. Being like a freaking machine, all cold and predictable. Also taking a super strong liking to Pandora when he barely knows her. And Athena coming back as a ghost? Dont even get me started...



My problem with Kratos' character in GoW 3 was that they made him look very childish sometimes.

Like when he crossed his arms, turned his head and said "I did what had to be done! ".

And this angry face looked so damn silly. 7:27

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyOVZYWXD8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blαck (Jan 15, 2013)

The liking of Pandora was some halfass attempt of reminding him he was once a father, and as for Ghost Athena...I just don't know what they were going for there


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 15, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> The liking of Pandora was some halfass attempt of reminding him he was once a father, and as for Ghost Athena...I just don't know what they were going for there



I disagree, are you trying to imply that he forgot he had a child?


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 15, 2013)

Aside from all the whining ,I thought it would be cool to post the the MP Beta Guide for the Newbies and just for a little humor,this was done by Penny Arcade IIRC.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jan 15, 2013)

Reading this in Clancy Brown's voice made me crack up.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 15, 2013)

Damn, I thought I was the only one


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 18, 2013)

FEAST YOUR EYES ON THE NEW TEASER..............and a smirk from Kratos


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't know how I feel about a new GoW game when they already killed all the gods.

It feels pretty weak if we'd go back to fighting some no-name monsters and stuff.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the God of War series, but I'm still not sure if I want to get this one. It doesn't seem to add anything to the story so far.

And is it me or Kratos' voice is different in that last video Navy Scribe posted?


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 18, 2013)

Vae said:
			
		

> Don't know how I feel about a new GoW game when they already killed all the gods.
> 
> It feels pretty weak if we'd go back to fighting some no-name monsters and stuff.



All we can honestly do is wait because this is basically what they gave us about the SP. 





			
				God of War Plot said:
			
		

> Vengeance is born in the fires of betrayal in this prequel to the best-selling God of War franchise. Six months have passed since Kratos stood over the bodies of his wife and child, his hands stained with their blood - tricked by Ares into murdering the only people he ever loved. Swearing to avenge them, Kratos broke the blood oath that bound him to Ares, but oaths to Olympus are not so easily broken...
> 
> Sentenced to an eternity chained within a prison for the living damned, Kratos battles insanity at the hands of the Furies. He will be tested as he seeks freedom, redemption for his sins, and the clarity to avenge his family.
> 
> Before He Was A God, He Was A Man.



I also think there is still more room for more enemies,you have these three sisters,the Scylla,and I think an earlier encounter with the Kraken. All the gods were not killed either,just most of the main ones, so I think there is plenty they could do with this and more clearly explain Kratos's character.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 18, 2013)

Luiz said:


> I'm a big fan of the God of War series, but I'm still not sure if I want to get this one. It doesn't seem to add anything to the story so far.
> 
> And is it me or Kratos' voice is different in that last video Navy Scribe posted?



Well Santa Monica has not really revealed much,infact besideds the demo I think this is the first SP content,as a company they have to protect what drives their sales the most,and that would be the SP.

And yeah it is different,it is supposed to be the same actor but since Kratos is  a Youngin in this  part of the timeline he needs to sound more "young".


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 19, 2013)

What do you think the monster that has the Tentacles is? At first I thought it was Typhon.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2013)

I really think this is just a cash grab. Why didn't they try something new? The developers are talented, this is so dumb to revisit this shit AGAIN...


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 19, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> I really think this is just a cash grab. Why didn't they try something new? The developers are talented, this is so dumb to revisit this shit AGAIN...



What do you mean doing the same shit again?The classic formula is a Trilogy,then an Epilogue. The company's bottom line is to make more money,aside from the multiplayer another SP storyline is what most of the Consumers want,so far from the little reveals that we got,we have a more complete explanation on why and what Kratos is,and what seems to be a new combat system.There is much more they have to reveal as to what Kratos did within that time period.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 19, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> I really think this is just a cash grab. Why didn't they try something new? The developers are talented, this is so dumb to revisit this shit AGAIN...



The only thing I like about this is that we get a PS3 God of War game with engine improvements, which means we might get more gameplay variety as far as content and experimentation on in-game mechanics are concerned. I only say this as someone who didn't think the "Giant Moving Levels" concept was utilized to it's fullest potential.

So yeah we may not get anything really meaningful to the story, or get to kill off any of the popular Gods, but we do get a great gameplay experience with possibly something more added to it's equation.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2013)

I just love the company. I feel they could do so much more. We don't really need God of War to continue. A new IP from them could be amazing. Why waste on a series that should just end.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> FEAST YOUR EYES ON THE NEW TEASER..............and a smirk from Kratos


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 20, 2013)

Khris said:


> if you/kratos kills his family in the final stage then i won't play  this game



I'd actually be really upset if it came to that conclusion,but seeing how this is a prologue idk what to say.

Oh yeah today is the last day of the beta and it is public,if you want to try it out then hurry up.


Redeem this code

F2TA - HMNB - 762G


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks like they made a whole new type of creature,I also read on the blog that this monster can speak and will mock&laugh @ Kratos,I wish there was a dragon though.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pYJ4A53UziQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh, sweet. We're fighting Hekatonkheires in Ascension.


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2013)

Guys have you seen the live action teaser for this? Got me right in the feels.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 1, 2013)

The manliest man returns.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 1, 2013)

This game is absolutely beautiful. 

I couldn't be anymore done with Kratos and his silly quest at this point, but wow.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2013)

Well, 5 minutes in and the first Fury is by far the least intimidating antagonist in the series. What a fucking annoying bitch. I'M MUCH STRONGER THAN YOU, YOU'LL SEE, IT'S ONLY A SETBACK, YOU'LL TOTALLY DIE AND JUNK.

But this opening act is already much better than the one pulled in God of War 3. Santa Monica seems to have a much better sense of scale this time around which creates a fucking visual spectacle. That part where the first boss fucks up the scenario so much that the arena changes in the middle of the fight? That's exactly what they said they would do in GoW3, which never happened. And speaking of which, the way the first boss was created was pretty awesome.

Combat wise, I'm glad that they kept Kratos' crowd control moves from 3 and gave him even more. That was empowering as fuck. The world weapon system seems to have plenty of potential since it seems that Kratos can hold on to the weapon after picking it up meaning that you aren't forced to use it until it goes away. Loved it when Kratos just equipped the sword and threw that fucker at the Ogre. The melee moves are also welcome, why use weapons when you can just uppercut that friend?

The story is even more irrelevant than I thought but shit, I'm still definitely playing it. It can't possibly be worse than the plot of the third game.

Don't give a shit about MP, just gimme a solid campaign, Santa Monica.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The story is even more irrelevant than I thought it was but shit, I'm still definitely playing it. It can't possibly be worse than the plot of the third game.



God of War III's plot was a special kind of awful. 

I don't get how you mess up a plot structure as simple as "angry alpha male/get gods" but they found a way. Boy, did they find it.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 1, 2013)

Wtf? I wonder why the Playstation Channel didn't upload this.
Anyways I am just speechless,these sisters are interesting and it seems the primidorals are really powerful with body parts creating the earth and whatnot. 
So based on the gameplay do you think we are fighting this Hundred Handed friend?

Also I lolled when Kratos encountered the guy from multiplayer, was funny when he teleported.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah, The Primordials killing themselves and creating the Earth as a result was pretty sweet. Exactly the kind of interpretation that God of War would take from the original mythology.

And was the prisoner a character from the multiplayer? I thought it was weird when he just vanished.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, 5 minutes in and the first Fury is by far the least intimidating antagonist in the series. What a fucking annoying bitch. I'M MUCH STRONGER THAN YOU, YOU'LL SEE, IT'S ONLY A SETBACK, YOU'LL TOTALLY DIE AND JUNK.



Yeah, she really just came across as irritating and retarded. I'm hoping that she dies first and her sisters prove to be cooler and/or more intimidating.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knOG9zjXSFk[/YOUTUBE]

This game went from "Okay? " to "SHIT GOTTA GET THIS "

see full first 30 minutes on youtube as well..


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 1, 2013)

No he actually was Teleported to the MP arena/Allegiance Altar,if you played the beta you might remember what I am talking about.Thought it was a creative way for Sony to implement it nonetheless.

The only thing that worries me is the climax and how long the game is going to be.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 1, 2013)

And was Megaera's arm cut off or was it just me?


----------



## Olympian (Feb 2, 2013)

I would rather have a game with Hercules side of the story when he was making his own labours up until the point he is asked to battle  Kratos.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2013)

God of bore 7
Though it does look good ona  techinical level.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knOG9zjXSFk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This game went from "Okay? " to "SHIT GOTTA GET THIS "
> 
> see full first 30 minutes on youtube as well..



Yeah... but you gotta remember that after the first boss it's the same old minotaurs/syrens/wraiths/gorgons repetition in 90% of the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, they already changed the basic zombie/skeletal zombie as the basic enemy. And we have Elephant Men Giants too. I'm hoping for more enemy variety this time around.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Yeah... but you gotta remember that after the first boss it's the same old minotaurs/syrens/wraiths/gorgons repetition in 90% of the game.



I believe that's why they upgraded the combat system.. Hand to hand, Grapple using the blades, using enemy weapons,etc.. are all good additions that might spice up the gameplay IMO..


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 2, 2013)

My hands are ready.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 2, 2013)

They have the manticore too,personally I am glad that they are keeping good ol cyclops. :sir

Why do you keep talking so much shit when things are clearly going to be different,there is no need to make this turn out like dmc.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2013)

based on the first 30-minutes alone, this game can be 2 hours long and still be better than DmC..


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> based on the first 30-minutes alone, this game can be 2 hours long and still be better than DmC..





But seriously,I wonder how the franchise would turn out if we gave Japanese Developers a shot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2013)

white hair bishou kratos? 

i am in


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aDhfTGkLTg[/YOUTUBE]


Dat epic but tragic trailer


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 4, 2013)

I really hope they rethink that live action movie


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm hoping so too, that trailer has so much potential that it's sickening that they won't go for it.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 4, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I'm hoping so too, that trailer has so much potential that it's sickening that they won't go for it.


I don't think I saw it during the Superbowl though,was it only for online?

GO RAVENS!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> I don't think I saw it during the Superbowl though,was it only for online?
> 
> GO RAVENS!



It was only for online


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 4, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> It was only for online



That would have promoted the FUCKTON out of this game,oh well I still got my pre-order.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> That would have promoted the FUCKTON out of this game,oh well I still got my pre-order.



I think it might have been the best commercial of the Super Bowl this year


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 9, 2013)

Gonna update with info soon,my bad for not doing it earlier.


----------



## Krypton (Feb 9, 2013)

Watched it, loved it!

But my one concern, isn't this a big pile of plot hole? The Furies punishes betrayer, but aren't the Gods the worse of betrayers?

The Gods betrays each other all the time. Aphrodite betrays Hephaestus by fucking Ares and all other mortals.  

Ares betrays Kratos by killing his family.

Athena betrayed her father and Kratos by wanting to become all powerful.

Zeus is the worse yet of betrayers, yet he commands the Furies?


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2013)

Betraying an oath.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 9, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Yeah... but you gotta remember that after the first boss it's the same old minotaurs/syrens/wraiths/gorgons repetition in 90% of the game.



They where utter fools for not going with the original scenario from the GOW creator, cause it was going to introduce brand new pantheons and mythic creatures to fight. Not just the same Greek stuff all over again.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 10, 2013)

I think even the Greek stuff alone should be wider than what they've used in the games.



Tom Brady said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aDhfTGkLTg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Dat epic but tragic trailer



The part where the little girl turned to ashes and covered his body was fucking brilliant.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 17, 2013)

Lol the Irony in some of these posts make me rofl.

*Same old enemies derp*



*But yet we have over 6 introduced from the spoilers thus far*

Anyways if you were a Spartan and did Rise of the Warrior before or on Thursday then we get  the SP Demo next week! On the 20th to be exact.


And if you pre-order the game at a best buy you don't only get the Myth Heroes Pack but you also get to use the mjolnir as a weapon,Strike down your enemies with the Power of THUNDER!!



You could also prepare to Tune into "Vikings", the new series that is upcoming on March 3 on the History Channel.

Also take a look at how the VA's work on Ascension,they are using MOCAP,I am really excited to see Troy Baker's Role,and TC Pimpin as usual.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 17, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> Lol the Irony in some of these posts make me rofl.
> 
> *Same old enemies derp*
> 
> ...



Which are basically rehashed versions of the already existing ones.
Omg, lets make a minotaur but instead of part bull, make it part ELEPHANT!

Anyways, I liked the trailer, but I didnt like the actors that they used for Lysandra and Caliope.
Also Krato's armor costume didnt seem very faithful on how it used to be. I still think that his armor it's freaking cool. So I have no idea why they aren't using it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2013)

First day purchase indeed


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 17, 2013)

Krypton said:


> Watched it, loved it!
> 
> But my one concern, isn't this a big pile of plot hole? The Furies punishes betrayer, but aren't the Gods the worse of betrayers?
> 
> ...




A plot hole can be assumed but you have to look at this carefully.

The Furies focus mainly on Oath breakers,and actually supports Olympians. Zeus may have been one hell of a bastard but he never really broke any oaths now did he?

Ares never made an Oath to Kratos and even if he did,he was making him a better warrior(and that is the sad part)

As for Athena I am not quite sure what you were saying,and I am sure that the Furies lean towards Olympus.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 17, 2013)

And Suigetsu-Kun,this is God of War,not an entirely new franchise.Some of the things will be the same,but at LEAST the current studio is trying to improve on the mistakes that the GoW3 team made,along with adding some variety and changing up the combat system


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 17, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> And Suigetsu-Kun, this is God of War, not an entirely new franchise. Some of the things will be the same, but at LEAST the current studio is trying to improve on the mistakes that the GoW3 team made, along with adding some variety and changing up the combat system



Why are you being reasonable? You need to stop making sense good sir.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 19, 2013)

@Bigduo

I need to be as reasonable as possible. 


And guys the Demo is coming out tomorrow,if you did rise of the warrior then you should be given the early release code,I'll get more specific details on that soon.I forgot to say that you have to be a Spartan.

The public release is next week,hope those of you who are interested can get the best out of it.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 26, 2013)

Launch Trailer


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX2Ek4dsH4o[/YOUTUBE]






PS
Change the title mods


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 26, 2013)

^friend beat me to it.

Nevertheless,that is a hilarious gif 

On-Topic: It is really interesting to see this more human side of Kratos and the enemies that he will face,pretty good work these developers are putting in,they are really working hard on it.I would say that the graphics and animation could be a polished and more refined version of three.I also heard some rumors about the game length being around the same for GoW1,so that sounds ok to me.I was really underwhelmed at first to be honest trying to defend this but I think they might have done a good job this time. I also like the look of Scylla and am more curious about the sisters,did anyone see Venom taking over Kratos at the end?

Check out what the Developers are doing!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2013)

Enjoyable demo, but I think this series is almost out of it. I just didn't feel the spark I did like I did with 1-2. But hell I'ma still play it and then I'll know


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 27, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> And Suigetsu-Kun,this is God of War,not an entirely new franchise.Some of the things will be the same,but at LEAST the current studio is trying to improve on the mistakes that the GoW3 team made,along with adding some variety and changing up the combat system



They should reboot GOW 3 story.
Even so, I wanted to play with a mortal Kratos when he fought with his legions, had armor and his family was alive. 

I am sorry, I am to passionate about some things some times.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 27, 2013)

So what do you guys want on ps4? God of war or god of thunder?  I really want a Norse game like god of war


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 27, 2013)

But you know, a prequel instead of a sequel... that just shows Kratos is dead, alright.

Dead, deady dead.


----------



## convict (Mar 3, 2013)

So after playing the demo I have to say that the alterations between Ascension and 3 in terms of combat are much more drastic than they were between 3 and 2. God of War 3 combat was basically the same as God of War 2 in terms of button mapping and magic usage. There were variations in weapons and magical powers, but the overlying structure remained the same. They are really making relatively big changes in this one. First is the world weapon system involving the circle button giving you more room to make combos, then there is the fact that you actually hold the square button instead of combining L1 and square for the signature round AoE move. Additionally, doing it in the air grants a completely different result (kind of similar to L1 and X in God of War 1). L1 and X is now a really cool and far reaching counter ability compared to the generic wing rise of God of War 3. The rushing move is now also mapped to L3 and, most significantly, R1 is used for tethering enemies after which you have multiple options to use, including using them as weapons. I was actually impressed with the demo as people were telling me it was more of the same. I am not sure those people were quite in tune with the combat system as I was though since they have not seemed to notice all these changes. And note this is just the beginning of the game when we have an extremely limited moveset. Who knows what else will be changed. Apart from all this we are going to have different elements that we can infuse onto the blades such as fire or electricity and each provide different elements to gameplay thereby making it more strategic. For example, electricity causes stuns and fire causes AoE explosions etc.

Graphics and presentation were stellar as usual, even better than God of War 3 if I may say so though Kratos's character model didn't seem to resonate with detail quite as much. The one big gripe I have is incorporating a rage meter in which you only have access to certain moves once it is engaged. I don't understand...why limit the player's moveset under normal circumstances? Also the music wasn't quite as energizing as the epic soundtrack of God of War 3, but this is just the beginning of the game so let us see.

All in all I was impressed and relieved because I thought the single player would take a big hit to pave way for the multiplayer, but as of now it looks like Santa Monica is going all out with this one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2013)

Luiz said:


> But you know, a prequel instead of a sequel... that just shows Kratos is dead, alright.
> 
> Dead, deady dead.



don't count on it, there's still a prequel to a sequel building up for another sequel


----------



## convict (Mar 3, 2013)

There is 100% chance we are getting a sequel. These guys won't let this money maker go. A significant portion of Santa Monica - including God of War 3 director Stig Assmusen - is working on a secret project. I am guessing it is the latest installment on PS4. And after playing the demo and also looking at the DLC, I am pretty sure Kratos is headed the norse route.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 3, 2013)

convict said:


> So after playing the demo I have to say that the alterations between Ascension and 3 in terms of combat are much more drastic than they were between 3 and 2. God of War 3 combat was basically the same as God of War 2 in terms of button mapping and magic usage. There were variations in weapons and magical powers, but the overlying structure remained the same. They are really making relatively big changes in this one. First is the world weapon system involving the circle button giving you more room to make combos, then there is the fact that you actually hold the square button instead of combining L1 and square for the signature round AoE move. Additionally, doing it in the air grants a completely different result (kind of similar to L1 and X in God of War 1). L1 and X is now a really cool and far reaching counter ability compared to the generic wing rise of God of War 3. The rushing move is now also mapped to L3 and, most significantly, R1 is used for tethering enemies after which you have multiple options to use, including using them as weapons. I was actually impressed with the demo as people were telling me it was more of the same. I am not sure those people were quite in tune with the combat system as I was though since they have not seemed to notice all these changes. And note this is just the beginning of the game when we have an extremely limited moveset. Who knows what else will be changed. Apart from all this we are going to have different elements that we can infuse onto the blades such as fire or electricity and each provide different elements to gameplay thereby making it more strategic. For example, electricity causes stuns and fire causes AoE explosions etc.



You sound like a guy who actually fucking used all or most moves available in the GoW games instead of repeatedly using square 2x + triangle like a lazy ass, and then saying the game's combat is just button mashing.



Khris said:


> don't count on it, there's still a prequel to a sequel building up for another sequel



My brain...


----------



## KaitenV (Mar 3, 2013)

awh shit. sadly i have a 360 and no time for that.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 4, 2013)

convict said:


> And after playing the demo and also looking at the DLC, I am pretty sure Kratos is headed the norse route.



What makes you say that? The thought of Kratos leaving Greece and wiping out the pantheons of other civilizations has always sounded like it would be hilarious and fun, but I've never seen anything that made me think they would ever actually go that route.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2013)

The original director of GOW wanted them to do that


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> The original director of GOW wanted them to do that



As fucking ridiculous as that is, it would certainly be better than the tripe we got in 3.


----------



## convict (Mar 4, 2013)

That hope nonsense in 3 was beyond terrible.

And I say that because you get Thor's hammer in DLC and the demo is closely associated with promoting the new tv series: Vikings. Of course it could be coincidence, but since we know Jaffe wanted to go this route and that we will get a God of War 4 (inevitable) without any deities left in Greece so to speak...I think there is a good chance we go that route.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 4, 2013)

convict said:


> That hope nonsense in 3 was beyond terrible.
> 
> And I say that because you get Thor's hammer in DLC and the demo is closely associated with promoting the new tv series: Vikings. Of course it could be coincidence, but since we know Jaffe wanted to go this route and that we will get a God of War 4 (inevitable) without any deities left in Greece so to speak...I think there is a good chance we go that route.



Or we can ditch kratos all together and we get a new protagonist in another universe,world,demnsion,etc..... The idea of kratos going out there and extracting vengeance and shit on other pantheons is ridiculous.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2013)

Luiz said:


> You sound like a guy who actually fucking used all or most moves available in the GoW games instead of repeatedly using square 2x + triangle like a lazy ass, and then saying the game's combat is just button mashing.
> 
> 
> 
> My brain...



my brain's been that way since GOW2


----------



## convict (Mar 4, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Or we can ditch kratos all together and we get a new protagonist in another universe,world,demnsion,etc..... The idea of kratos going out there and extracting vengeance and shit on other pantheons is ridiculous.



I would like that and it is possible but Kratos is one of Sony's icons. I doubt they will ditch him.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 4, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Or we can ditch kratos all together and we get a new protagonist in another universe,world,demnsion,etc..... The idea of kratos going out there and extracting vengeance and shit on other pantheons is ridiculous.



It wouldn't have to be about revenge.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 4, 2013)

Okay can someone explain to me what all the hate for GOWIII is about? As far as I'm concerned it did it's job in slowly reminding Kratos of his Humanity and helped grow his character by leaps and bounds compared to the "I'll slaughter you all" POS that was II.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 4, 2013)

Nah, you know it wasn't just "I'm gonna slaughter y'all " out of nowhere.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 4, 2013)

To be fair Zeus deserved everything that happened to him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2013)

Kael Hyun said:


> Okay can someone explain to me what all the hate for GOWIII is about? As far as I'm concerned it did it's job in slowly reminding Kratos of his Humanity and helped grow his character by leaps and bounds compared to the "I'll slaughter you all" POS that was II.



basically because GOWIII while good was only used to fix up the shit GOWII resulted in.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> basically because GOWIII while good was only used to fix up the shit GOWII resulted in.



Well no shit God of War III is basically a continuation of II its not that hard to figure that out when III starts right after II ends. If that's your biggest reason then you completly missed the point of the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2013)

Kael Hyun said:


> To be fair Zeus deserved everything that happened to him.



Because he wasn't infected by a literal manifestation of fear or anything. Zeus spared Kratos' life when he conceived him in the first place, all of his antagonism he has for Kratos was an external influence.

Not that it matters, Kratos being the retarded that he is in 3 just kills everything in his path regardless of consequences.

God of War 2 set an epic continuation of Titans vs Olympus. 3 pretty much did everything offscreen, made Athena into a retarded evil green ghost just because and Kratos was a giant angry retarded that pulls OOC shit he would never do in any other game he stared in. It's a fucking mess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2013)

Kael Hyun said:


> Well no shit God of War III is basically a continuation of II its not that hard to figure that out when III starts right after II ends. If that's your biggest reason then you completly missed the point of the game.



erm.. my is that GOWII was just so shit story-wise, than everything after it meant cleaning up the shit.. thus it's to get a good story out of it. am not gonna say GOW2 and GOW3 are the same game, especially when they are on 2 different generations of consoles


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Because he wasn't infected by a literal manifestation of fear or anything. Zeus spared Kratos' life when he conceived him in the first place, all of his antagonism he has for Kratos was an external influence.
> 
> Not that it matters, Kratos being the retarded that he is in 3 just kills everything in his path regardless of consequences.
> 
> God of War 2 set an epic continuation of Titans vs Olympus. 3 pretty much did everything offscreen, made Athena into a retarded evil green ghost just because and Kratos was a giant angry retarded that pulls OOC shit he would never do in any other game he stared in. It's a fucking mess.


Look at the Curse the gods put on Kratos's Mother, Brother, and what he did to the people Kratos met along the way on his Journeys (Ie: Prometheus, Gaia, the Spartans). He's Guilty ether way His cruelty was existent even before he was infested with fear. 

What you call retarded I call growing Empthy for his fellow man.

If you couldn't see Athena's turn to evil then that's your fault. 



Khris said:


> erm.. my is that GOWII was just so shit story-wise, than everything after it meant cleaning up the shit.. thus it's to get a good story out of it. am not gonna say GOW2 and GOW3 are the same game, especially when they are on 2 different generations of consoles


Nether am I. I'm saying it's a continuation of the story from the previous one just as Halo 3 is a continuation of Halo 2. The difference is that God of War II set its self up correctly for III so no one felt pulled out of the fight.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2013)

Kael Hyun said:


> Look at the Curse the gods put on Kratos's Mother, Brother, and what he did to the people Kratos met along the way on his Journeys (Ie: Prometheus, Gaia, the Spartans). He's Guilty ether way His cruelty was existent even before he was infested with fear.



He's a Greek God. All of them are assholes, every single one of them. Kratos developed a vendetta when he saw all the bullshit that Zeus pulled that directly affected him in GOW2. Then he turns into a fucking unsympathetic asshole in 3 and when you get the twist that every single dickish move that Zeus did in 2 was due to him being influenced by material fear, you'd think that he's start to even slightly consider his position but that only gave him more motivation apparently, even when you see Zeus' curse leaving his body.



> What you call retarded I call growing Empthy for his fellow man.



I don't empathize with retarded assholes that are murdering idiots in a nutshell. The shit that Kratos pulled until the climax with Zeus made me cheer for the latter.



Kael Hyun said:


> If you couldn't see Athena's turn to evil then that's your fault.



This should be fun. Please enlighten me about why Athena randomly turned into an out of character evil green ghost with world domination goals after her death? Because she sure as fuck was the only one who turned into one of all the Gods that died in this series.


----------



## RogerMD (Mar 6, 2013)

Should I consider getting this game? I played the last 3 titles they made. Pre order maybe? Or just wait it out?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 6, 2013)

Trial of the Gods Co-op mode revealed



> In Trial of the Gods, the first two-player God of War co-op time trial mode, you and a friend will tag-team with your Champions to face five increasingly hard waves of mythological beasts, whilst surviving against the hourglass of Olympus.
> 
> Over 15 types of enemies await you, including Satyrs, Cerberuses, Cyclopes, Gorgons, Juggernauts, and more deadly creatures. You will start with a set amount of time on the clock, and win time back with every beast you slay. Decimate a wave and you will be granted a Bonus Time Tiered Award (gold, silver, or bronze) based on how fast you cleared the wave. If you die or run out of time, you’ll have to start over again. If you reach the end of the fifth round, an epic boss awaits.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 6, 2013)

Hmph, the glory will only belongs to myself, not some snotty kids hiding behind me. 

It does look quite good through!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh shit, Blood palace with optional co-op.

Actual replayable value in my God of war.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 7, 2013)

I just finished playing the demo and i loved it, God of War at its best, well, in truth it's more of the same but God of War games are always strangely fun to play.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 7, 2013)

OK not bashing about the review cuz I haven't expected more... But one point is really just lol-worthy and show how much there is a double standard in gaming journalism and even among players

What is this... The 2nd game of GoW at the PS3 and the 5th entry overall with 2 being at handhelds at the beginning? Well yeah that is seriously too much and should be shown as negative?

But on the other hand... A yearly FIFA, a yearly CoD, a yearly AC or the AWESOME but nearly the same Super Mario games  are praised over and over again and the word "fatigue" is more or less never used by gaming journalism... So why used here? Cuz of the gameplay? Yeah where is the HUGE difference at the games I mentioned above besides story and presentation. New stuff is rare or not there.

Now to the other part named gamers... As mentioned above... it is the 5th game and people say... I would prefer if Kratos would have been done cuz it gets old...

Yeah can fully understand that... BUT why am I smashing my head on a desk about the people crying over DmC reboot, cuz Capcom thought DMC after 4 games was enough? Not that DmC is great at all... But I can't say... Why did they changed it let them bash... but I want to change this story and main character.

It would be like saying Mario will be replaced by Giovanni after all the decades with him, cuz hey he bores me.

As I said... I have nothing against the scores, I expected them, and I have nothing against opinion... But what I don't like is the double standard used by fans and even more by so called gaiming journalists.

Thank You very much


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 7, 2013)

I guess some series are allowed to get bazillions of sequels while others don't, or maybe Sony doesn't pay reviewers.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2013)

What bad reviews are you seeing? I'm seeing 7's and up...same as COD and Mario been getting as of late.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 9, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Trial of the Gods Co-op mode revealed


Seems pretty promising,cant wait to fight Herc!
There should also be final bosses for different levels.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aryaNT5SV7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## slickcat (Mar 9, 2013)

Hmmm the OST for this game isnt as good as the previous titles, Seems the game fails to live up to past expectations all round.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 9, 2013)

It got a 7 because its not from Crapcom.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 9, 2013)

slickcat said:


> Hmmm the OST for this game isnt as good as the previous titles, Seems the game fails to live up to past expectations all round.



What do you mean?The game has a lot of tracks.Do you mean the main theme?

There isn't really much wrong with it

And as for the game(which still isn't released yet), it has revamped the combat system which everyone complains about,has introduced a new and innovative multilayer,will have a similar story length to previous titles and will trump 3 in Graphical aspects.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 9, 2013)

How could this at least not be equal to the others?


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 9, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Because he wasn't infected by a literal manifestation of fear or anything..



Blah bkah blah, that was BS coming from the 3rth game.

In the 2nd game it was the pure nature of the olympian gods that has been portrayed in every literary piece featuring them. And that is, JEALOUSY!

Now you must have in account that one of the themes from GOW series (at least of the first 2) was religion, the 3rd game was going to show at the end how the new religions formed etc.. etc..

Zeus wanted to kill Kratos because he was jealous of having the Spartans venerating him and kicking everything on it's path. Including the shrines of other gods.


In Mythology Zeus was a great douchebag as well, but no one was a bigger dick than Poseidon. That one really deserved what he got.

One of the things that pissed me off from GOW 3 was that you have to kill Poseidon's Princess. That pissed me off to no end. Kratos was super out of character and  the Princess was more cute than and hot that fucking aphrodite.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 9, 2013)

You can't blame Zeus, Kratos actions as god of war were slowly destroying the world.


----------



## EternalSusanoo (Mar 9, 2013)

I just don't know why they didn't leave it at 3 with his death. The whole thing that made the God of War games fun was the feeling of revenge, you wanted to kill Zeus as bad as Kratos did by the end of the 3rd game & now with that feeling of revenge gone its just not as good. It was a bad ass concept, the main installments, but this whole prequel shit possible sequel (unless its going to be in a different era or something) is just too much. Let the classics die as classics. Don't milk out the legacy your trying to leave & make even more of a name for yourself & pull a Dragonball GT on us because that's where this is heading IMO.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 9, 2013)

EternalSusanoo said:


> I just don't know why they didn't leave it at 3 with his death. The whole thing that made the God of War games fun was the feeling of revenge, you wanted to kill Zeus as bad as Kratos did by the end of the 3rd game & now with that feeling of revenge gone its just not as good. It was a bad ass concept, the main installments, but this whole prequel shit possible sequel (unless its going to be in a different era or something) is just too much. Let the classics die as classics. Don't milk out the legacy your trying to leave & make even more of a name for yourself & pull a Dragonball GT on us because that's where this is heading IMO.



To be honest, I didnt have feeling of revenge in the 3rth god of war. For me it was just, killing and immolating innocents like a machine.

2nd one you had a porpuse, each game till 3rd had a porpuse of it's own. 3rd relied too much on the 2nd one rather than trying to be it's own thing, but at the same time it got into plot holes and shit that only made sense to itself as it's own installment and contradicted the other 2 games.

Thus that is why that game failed in so many levels.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 9, 2013)

I think GOWIII purpose was Kratos realizing he was actually the one in the wrong and most of what happened to him was his fault, but the story was not properly written so it didn't made much sense.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2013)

Just figured that I can get this as soon as tomorrow morning.. well, here we go again


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 9, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> You can't blame Zeus, Kratos actions as god of war were slowly destroying the world.



And Kratos was "Slowly Destroying the World" In response to everything that the gods had put him through. Not just from GoW I, but also Chains of Olympus, were to leave his daughter in the Elysian Fields and prevent him from ever going there, and Ghost of Sparta where not only does he loses his Brother but he was forced to slay his Mother because she was Cursed by Zeus if she ever told Kratos where his brother was she would become a monster. Those Campaigns were less "destroying the world" out of Boredom as it apeared in GoW II it was actually his own way of dealing with his Anger against the gods for the way they had cursed him. He never went after the gods directly before then (He learned from his agent against Aries situation) After Zeus "kills" him it just opens the flood gates...



the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I think GOWIII purpose was Kratos realizing he was actually the one in the wrong and most of what happened to him was his fault, but the story was not properly written so it didn't made much sense.



No God of War III was Kratos letting go of all his greif of things that things happened that Last battle of the center of the mind was a huge wake up call. IMHO I liked the way they ended it in GoW III with the thought that Now Kratos might become something of a wandering swordsman.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 9, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> To be honest, I didnt have feeling of revenge in the 3rth god of war. For me it was just, killing and immolating innocents like a machine.


*Cough* Poseidon*Cough* Princess *Cough*


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 9, 2013)

Speaking of which, it looks like Poseidon's Champions will be broken,still waiting for Hades though.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 9, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> Speaking of which, it looks like Poseidon's Champions will be broken,still waiting for Hades though.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 9, 2013)

Kael Hyun said:


> Hades Champion is telaport happy it seems :
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXV4c5qJj_w[/YOUTUBE]


I wonder why they did the handshake at the end,it seemed like an illusion or something.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 9, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> I wonder why they did the handshake at the end,it seemed like an illusion or something.



IIRC the Handshake is from the Co-Op/ for teem-mates. Maybe they added it for the hell of it.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 9, 2013)

Kael Hyun said:


> IIRC the Handshake is from the Co-Op/ for teem-mates. Maybe they added it for the hell of it.


Yeah I remember what it was for,but I remember a guy commenting saying that it was actually two teammates doing that shit,eh guess I'll find out in the next few days of what a Hades Champion is capable of.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 9, 2013)

Got this from the recent Rise of the Warrior chapter

Behold, the story behind the Prison of the Damned!


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 9, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> *Cough* Poseidon*Cough* Princess *Cough*



I tought that was insanely grotesque and out of character from Kratos. I blame this on the bumhead director/producer who only seemed to care on the glorification of gore in the game.

Should had taken more care on the fucking story instead.

Also Princess Poseidon was such a beautiful model, why would you want to damage such a pretty character model. That was BS, Kratos would had never done that.


----------



## Moon Fang (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm not liking these 4 different types of chaos blades. Not sure if you take any gods weapons but as of right now I have a Zeus, Hades, Poseidon and Ares powered blades which really don't seem to do much until you've maxed them out. You get to pick up random weapons that enemies drop but they are nothing special. I hope we can get other weapons because one of the reasons why I love GOW is because is the difference in weapons you get.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow,gotta love this capitalist economy,anyways the game was actually satisfying(8.5 hrs if you are good at solving puzzles
),and the plot actually made sense. But Ill give more words about it on the 12h or 13th.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 10, 2013)

However Ill post the first Boss Fight,damn I feel bad for Aegeon,I think his eye panicking around confirms that he was alive until this point though,that's some hardcore torture right there. Music is quite epic btw.

Skip to 4:00


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2013)

Initial thoughts..

They improved the combat, they really did. so if you felt it got kinda stale in GOWIII or in GOS you will realize the improvements.. The elements are a cool touch, better than having 3-4 fodder weapons and magics.. Not sure if this Rage Mode will stay the same throughout the story, but it's still a good idea to have to build up the meter and throw in a special attack..

Some sounds issues too.. but the worst of all is the stupid idea by which the footing moves and so in result the action becomes far away and you're unable to see it sometimes.. such a stupid move, dramatic stages are nice and all, but not at the risk of the gameplay.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 11, 2013)

Alright I'll get this done before the release party tonight.

Story/Plot

4/5

Now I am a really big God of War Fanboy but I think that this is justified,the story made sense and progressed rather well,I never expected Ares to be tied into the Madness of the Furies,Orkos being his Son and having failed to be the perfect Warrior really adds a backbone as to why he would do so to Kratos,and makes the pawning of him all the more sensible.Despite these great things there seemed to be a bit of confusion on my part about the Furies themselves and their origins,this also made me question the Sisters of Fate's Relevance and how no Olympians seemed to catch on to this(or did they? :ho) Zeus however must really be one Powerful friend if these spawns from the Primordials(beings who created the earth as a side effect of their battles), and Ares couldn't tickle his sack.
All in all I liked the Story but for some reasons it just didn't seem like it was significantly better than 3 or the other Two in the Trilogy.

I also feel bad for Aegean the hecatonkeres,this friend was still alive while having Megaera Mutate his Mouth.

Graphics&Art

4.2/5

Do I really need to say much here?The game pretty much refined what 3 had and made it a polished functional product,having Crisp details to the pixel. SM could have actually done a lot more but there is only so much the Ps3 can handle.
The Grandiose scale of Architecture and levels were simply stunning,and I love how everything is in game and how the Only Cinematics they had was for the flashbacks and whatnot.They have yet again outdone themselves,but I am a bit iffy on the sound,when Kratos encounters all three of them with Orkos it seems like the background sounds cut off,maybe they might have a patch ? I expect Santa Monica to do better though,this must have been a mistake.


Gameplay

4/5

ck

Aww man they really have outdone themselves here,for the people constantly bitching about same shit different toilet you were horribly wrong and you can suck it for all I care. So the system is basically revamped and the fights are a hell of a lot more interactive,with enemies such as the Juggernaut(Elephant Man) being able to Claw at you while you snuff out it's life and you having to simultaneously dodge attacks from them without the aid of the glaring buttons.This game seems to ask much more of the player and causes the game to be more difficult.Some are reasonable like the Plethora of puzzles to solve while other complaints are just silly,just like when the Camera Zooms out in fights like the one with Aegean where you may have trouble seeing Kratos.But this was actually to test the skills of the player which I really liked.They also put a lot of creativity into the Boss Fights which made them fun and engaging instead of the normal arena type setting.One of my favorites was with Castor.However as far as gripes go I think that not having any more Toys was a bad move on the developer's part,they could have easily made the game a bit more engaging although the magic elemental enchantments do kind of fill in that sad hole.I also like how they incorporated the tactics of the enemies,I never imagined the day when a Talos(Those Statue thingies) would leap up into the heavens and then attempt to smite you.
I also think that they should have included more encounters with Charybdis.


Music,Characters& Development for K Man

  5/5

I think that the Musical Elements and Characters are very important to a game,as it makes it more memorable.
I liked the sisters,Megaera was a bit annoying but overall they were a sassy and interesting bunch full of wit and each having their own unique personality. It was pretty humorous seeing Electra shapeshift to her bitter end and her portrayal of deception.Castor's Arrogance was pretty funny also,overall the game had a nice line up of Villains with character .I really saw and actually appreciated the human side of this Spartan.I was surprised of how much times he did not kill,and also his little bit of humor and joy.I was really shocked by him getting teary eyed over the loss of Orkos,overall good progression for this hardened warrior.The Music in this brought a great feeling a despair,agony and desperation mixed in with Epicness.I also liked the main theme's remix.The Osts' were top notch and pretty good,I am still biased towards 3 a bit more though. 

So overall the game was good,made sense,fills in a few plot holes and improved game mechanics wished,but in areas that were usually fine,they seemed to neglect.It did not seem to live up to the Trilogy's level of epicness,but this was an interesting experiment that the studio was trying to work with.

So the rating is a 17.2/20 

Or a 8.6/10


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 11, 2013)

The triolgoy. pfft. 

Do you get to play with the spartan armor of Kratos?


----------



## Honzou (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm currently stuck in the temple of Delphi right after you use the green stuff to go down a floor and put the statue head on the platform to lift up. After that you're supposed to kick it up to the hourglass and up it on top of it to weight it down. 

My dumb ass, I went and kicked the statue completely off the ledge to the lower floor and can't get it back up. 
the struggle.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 12, 2013)

Try restarting from the most recent checkpoint and make sure you destroy the Hourglass with the pendelum thingy,IIRC you were supposed to use the bust of Castor as a boost.

On the Other hand............HADES IS NOW IN!!!!!!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 12, 2013)

Just completed Chain of Olympus.

Can see why Kratos was totally pissed off at everything after all.. Poor violent nutter. 

Time to start on Ghost of Sparta game.


----------



## RogerMD (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm still contemplating on buying this game. Any1 know how long the story mode will last you?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 12, 2013)

It's a good game, not the best one of them through.

I'd say it's only last me around 5 hours but certainly worth it.


----------



## RogerMD (Mar 12, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> It's a good game, not the best one of them through.
> 
> I'd say it's only last me around 5 hours but certainly worth it.



Good looks. I'll take your word for it and check it out!


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 12, 2013)

No to a player who is handy with puzzles and isn't abusing walkthroughs it would take 8.5hrs.
(Unless you weren't talking about Chains of Olympus,this is Ascension's time)
Don't refer to the Game Reviews to judge the game,they are full of shit on most recent occasions,check it out for yourself.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 12, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> No to a player who is handy with puzzles and isn't abusing walkthroughs it would take 8.5hrs.
> (Unless you weren't talking about Chains of Olympus,this is Ascension's time)
> Don't refer to the Game Reviews to judge the game,they are full of shit on most recent occasions,check it out for yourself.



Especialy Sessler my god the man used to have a good Head of his sholders... First Sly now Ascension. My god the man desperately needs a dope slap.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 12, 2013)

Kael Hyun said:


> Especialy Sessler my god the man used to have a good Head of his sholders... First Sly now Ascension. My god the man desperately needs a dope slap.



I think it was a stupid move to appeal to certain audiences,but what did he say about Sly Cooper? Thieves in time was quite good in my opinion.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 12, 2013)

Navy Scribe said:


> I think it was a stupid move to appeal to certain audiences,but what did he say about Sly Cooper? Thieves in time was quite good in my opinion.



He trashed it for being "More of the same, while adding nothing new" completely forgetting that this was Sanzaru's first Official Sly game (I don't count the HD Collections seeing as they just had to clean everything up) and thus still had to prove themselves to the fan base.

My major complaint was the "Bro's before Hoes" complaint that he had for Ascension the Trophy title made sense with the story they Sony Santa Monica was telling I just wish Sony didn't bow to the fucking winy bitches out there.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 12, 2013)

Kael Hyun said:


> He trashed it for being "More of the same, while adding nothing new" completely forgetting that this was Sanzaru's first Official Sly game (I don't count the HD Collections seeing as they just had to clean everything up) and thus still had to prove themselves to the fan base.
> 
> My major complaint was the "Bro's before Hoes" complaint that he had for Ascension the Trophy title made sense with the story they Sony Santa Monica was telling I just wish Sony didn't bow to the fucking winy bitches out there.



Lmao the guy has transformed into an asshat(although he tends to Trash playstation franchises normally. The trophy was also taken away out of context,why is such a trophy such an issue when the previous games have done such in spades?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 12, 2013)

So far I'm actually enjoying the game more than I expected. The magical elements in combat actually is a nice change compared to using other weapons. 

It's a shame I won't be able to enjoy my Bros before Hoes trophy.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2013)

Adam trashes PS franchises? Mean how he gave Killzone 2 and Uncharted 2-3 5/5? Psh...hush now. GoW4 really isn't amazing, it's just good. Be real.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 13, 2013)

Thoroughly disappointed in the game so far. Even the PSP God of War games were better. I feel like there's no purpose at all. I didn't think the lack of a decent narrative could hurt my enjoyment of a God of War game, given how weak it has been since the first sequel, but apparently it very much can.

Combat system has as many pros as it has cons, in my opinion. I hate not being able to use certain combos until my rage meter is up and the elemental system seems completely pointless beyond choosing your favorite color of orb drops  On the other hand it's cool to disarm enemies and try out their weaponry. The leashing system is also neat.

I'm on chapter 12 which I think is just a little over halfway through, and I feel like I just started the game. I don't even know what the fuck I'm doing. I was imprisoned by Furies and now I'm mad at them or something.

2013 is fucking bizarro year. Thought I was gonna hate Tomb Raider, loved it. Thought I was gonna love Ascension, hate it.

I better go rage elsewhere before my criticism hurts someone's feelings.

*EDIT:*

I just got the amulet and it's pretty damn cool. Also, this is without a doubt the best looking game on the playstation 3.


----------



## Honzou (Mar 13, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Thoroughly disappointed in the game so far. Even the PSP God of War games were better. I feel like there's no purpose at all. I didn't think the lack of a decent narrative could hurt my enjoyment of a God of War game, given how weak it has been since the first sequel, but apparently it very much can.
> 
> Combat system has as many pros as it has cons, in my opinion. I hate not being able to use certain combos until my rage meter is up and the elemental system seems completely pointless beyond choosing your favorite color of orb drops  On the other hand it's cool to disarm enemies and try out their weaponry. The leashing system is also neat.
> 
> ...



Really? you dislike it that much? I know some of the story threw me off for a second but the more I play the more I understand. 

This game is definitely frustrating me. Like someone above said without a guide it should take about 8 or so hours I've logged in 7.5 now. I've spent about a hour though on the part where you have to fight those gorgons and those lightning bitches. by the time i get through them I only have 1/4 of my health. Then I get raped by the lightning Talos


----------



## Naruto (Mar 13, 2013)

I may have been a little harsh.

The game itself is solid, and I'm loving the mechanics that are introduced but I still think the story is a mess. It really feels like they stitched together segments that were developed separately.

My other complaint is that the boss fights so far have been pretty meh. Barely any giant greek myth creatures >_>

Oh, and the combat is definitely an improvement over the previous games, except for the elemental weapon system, which in my opinion does not work. Think of it this way: with a modest investment of red orbs in fires of ares, you get two legacy moves previously inaccessible (L1+Square, L1+Triangle) and faster rage buildup. On the other hand, by spending three times as many orbs in each of the other elements you get slightly different moves for the same input and a different color orb drop _that is less useful than yellow_.

Considering how expensive it is to max your Blades of Chaos (which you should asap), you can't afford to invest in more than one element without gimping yourself for the better part of the game. And if your other elements are not maxed, why would you ever use them instead of fire?

*TL;DR *elements were a good concept that was poorly implemented.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 13, 2013)

Be getting my copy tomorrow can't freaking wait.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 13, 2013)

Well it's time to do this on the hardest difficulty,I want the Platinum.

And my bad,I meant to put as of late,but if you look at what he does with PS and MS you might catch on to what I am saying,there is a lot more to it than GOWA


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 13, 2013)

so the main character...is not kratos? well it's better that way since it wouldn't ruin his character


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 13, 2013)

^ It was pretty mindblowing that Ares had a son,and not only that but that he was supposed to be the perfect warrior,I could imagine him pulling off all of what Kratos did.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Thoroughly disappointed in the game so far. Even the PSP God of War games were better. I feel like there's no purpose at all. I didn't think the lack of a decent narrative could hurt my enjoyment of a God of War game, given how weak it has been since the first sequel, but apparently it very much can.
> 
> Combat system has as many pros as it has cons, in my opinion. I hate not being able to use certain combos until my rage meter is up and the elemental system seems completely pointless beyond choosing your favorite color of orb drops  On the other hand it's cool to disarm enemies and try out their weaponry. The leashing system is also neat.
> 
> ...



This sums up my feelings. I think this is a very skippable God of War.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2013)

My video review so far. The worst easily in the main series. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldwhqemRNqU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corruption (Mar 15, 2013)

That's disappointing. I'll still play it once I beat Metal Gear Rising.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 15, 2013)

I think people expected waaaay to much of this game,it's purpose was to fix up past mistakes and make things much more clear.

The theme of this wasn't revenge like in the Main 3,it was gaining a path towards Kratos's Freedom,sorry I like battling Greek gods and monsters,but it would not make any sense implementing it into this game.However I will admit they could have added in more,not sure what SM was trying to do here with the Multiplayer.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 15, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> My video review so far. The worst easily in the main series.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldwhqemRNqU[/YOUTUBE]



I feel I should tell you your comparison to prince of persia platforming is very inaccurate.

Platforming in this game is mostly scripted sequences where you tilt the analog stick in the direction you want to scale walls into, press X to bridge gaps (and most of the time the game won't let you jump into your doom even) and press R1 to swing on shiny spots.

Prince of Persia platforming is old school platforming for the most part. It's fairly simple in concept (jump from perch to perch, you miss you fall) with some wall running added for good measure.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2013)

I showed examples in the video of parts I felt were prince of persia style done wrong. Anything with timed jumping, swinging, and timed puzzles felt like a older prince of persia style but very stiff and not nearly as accurate. Just my views on it though.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 16, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> My video review so far. The worst easily in the main series.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldwhqemRNqU[/YOUTUBE]



Ill be honest I thought you were just another scrub reviewer missing some key points and having a lack of structure but you review was pretty solid.I agree with the good and with more or less most of the bad,but I think you should have went more in depth with the Ugly,nice to know that you actually liked the series at one point.Just like Naruto mentioned, I don't see to well how some of the mechanics copies Prince of Persia,maybe its just perspective. I guess it was just the words in your post that threw me off,cheers mate.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah I was a big fan of 1-3. Not so much 3, that was like eh but still great. 2 though was mindblowing. I was having so much fun with that one. However this one just comes up short to much. And yeah Prince of Persia comparison maybe is just me. Feels odd


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 20, 2013)

Honestly I don't get the hate this is getting. I'm having a blast playing this and the Multiplayer is engaging.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2013)

it's not that bad. but it could have been a lot better IMO. it's also stupidly the most redundant game in the series.. basically it's filler. but decent filler like One Piece filler.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 20, 2013)

Khris said:


> it's not that bad. but it could have been a lot better IMO. it's also stupidly the most redundant game in the series.. basically it's filler. but decent filler like One Piece filler.



I honestly don't think so as it goes deaper into Aries and Kratos Character plus it hints were the series will go.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah I have  a feeling that this narrative will bring new things into the future.I think that Orkos was really important and showed that Kratos Killing Ares wasn't by chance or just  the Plot of Olympus.

On the other hand.......



What a shame...


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 25, 2013)

yeah getting so annoyed with ascension. enemies being too erratic, invisible walls/corners. only way to beat jugs is to spam. i think i might have issues because my ps is older because kratos spends a lot of time stuck in animations in the middle of a fight when the enemies can attack and i just get to watch him get his ass beat. the robbing of the classic combo is very annoying. also annoyed how hard it is to parry and how you lose rage when executing.  dying way too much and can't make sense of it, you barely move fast enough to dodge the slowest opponents and regular satyrs are lunging me unaffected by heavy attacks. i seem need to spam disposables, magic or grapples to live and that is cheap and pointless. no ability to chose an original play style. something is wrong with my system or me, or the game. 

and well the camera is bad as well. this seems a lot like the psp games where dirty tactics are required and combat is not diverse and platforming isn't smooth.(glitchy ledge walk hand textures) . but yeah getting invisible corner raped by enemies whose attack clip through each other. i'll try again tomorrow. (also got the glitch for endless satyrs at ares fire, real annoying)


----------

